# Dragonball Raging Blast 2 [PS3/360]



## destinator (May 8, 2010)

> Spike and Namco Bandai are teaming up for a Dragon Ball Raging Blast sequel. The upcoming issue of Weekly Shounen Jump has first screens and details on Drgaon Ball Raging Blast 2, which is in development for simultaneous PS3 and Xbox 360 release in 2010.
> 
> According to leaked info from the magazine, the sequel will feature over 90 characters. This figure includes characters who've never before appeared in a Dragon Ball game.
> 
> ...


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (May 8, 2010)

How about some thing different? Same old crap year after year.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 8, 2010)

damn. i guess i was i smart not getting the previous game. these shits pop out like babies in Compton.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 8, 2010)

iknorite, they don't even give the games anytime to shine before throwing out the next one.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 8, 2010)

It's once a year basically, they do it with sports games and they did the same with SF4 and Blazblue so i don't see the big deal about this.


----------



## Flame Killa (May 8, 2010)

I didn't even like the first one.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 8, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> damn. i guess i was i smart not getting the previous game. these shits pop out like babies in Compton.


same here


----------



## Si Style (May 8, 2010)

Same shit, different franchise...


----------



## firefist (May 8, 2010)

Why can't they make something like DBZ Legends?


----------



## Gnome (May 8, 2010)

Too many Dbz games, i don't give a shit anymore.


----------



## James (May 8, 2010)

I see they've finally realised that there was only so much they could do with the regular cel shaded style. It was already banging the look of the series, there was no way for it to really progress further. This at least freshens the visual look slightly.

But it doesn't fucking matter. As far as I'm aware, the first game offered no improvements gameplay wise over the Budokai Tenkaichi games did it? Just like Burst Limit offered no improvements over Budokai 3 when it comes to 2D fighting.

Unless they can nail a true gameplay evolution of the 3D fighting combat I'm not going to be interested in any of these games.

As far as I'm concerned, Budokai 3 will probably always remain the definitive DBZ game, because it's actually a genuinely good fighting game with a decent degree of complexity.


----------



## Purgatory (May 8, 2010)

Makes you wonder when they're going to get tired of milking this already dead franchise.

Also, I'm sorry but Dragonball Kai is nothing new or special, bar the animation style.


----------



## Mr Serenity (May 8, 2010)

It be funny if they hire the voice actors to say the same shit over again every single year for these games.


----------



## Jaga (May 8, 2010)

i will admint the gfx look nicer then ever b4 but they need 2 stop w/ the dbz games. its getting old.


----------



## Rannic (May 8, 2010)

It liking kicking a dead horse with these DBZ games.
Stop it already!!!!


----------



## Gunners (May 8, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Too many Dbz games, i don't give a shit anymore.



Mimics my view.


----------



## saiya-jin (May 8, 2010)

Anyone notice the bottom corner says 5/21? I hope that's not the release date...otherwise that means they finished this in less than a year...which means it'll be that much worse....


----------



## Black (May 9, 2010)

This is really not needed.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (May 9, 2010)

Looks terrible and probably no different from RB1.  I'm sure I'll give in and buy it yet again.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 9, 2010)

They need to do something new with this franchise, the games are getting very stale.

Dragonball strategy game or rpg maybe? Like the awesome one that was on the snes.


----------



## destinator (May 9, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Anyone notice the bottom corner says 5/21? I hope that's not the release date...otherwise that means they finished this in less than a year...which means it'll be that much worse....



Thats the release of the next VJump issue which will contain more info on the game.


----------



## ARKphoenix (May 9, 2010)

ugh there hasn't been a good DBZ game since B3, every year i end up buying the latest DBZ game and end up selling them a few weeks later, this year will probably be no different.


----------



## Superior (May 9, 2010)

They need to start making a Dragon Ball Z RPG, Or Something Like That. Something Fresh For God's Sake.


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2010)

I better See SSJ3/4 Gohan


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 9, 2010)

First one wasn't that bad.

Just not enough characters. It didn't even have Mecha Frieza, King Cold or Ultimate Gohan.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 10, 2010)

They announce gameplay changes and "Accurate attack scales"

90+ characters


----------



## bigduo209 (May 10, 2010)

Budokai-1's cinematics is pretty much what I've wanted in every DBZ game since then, but I don't know what Dimps' excuse was. The only reason I think why Spike couldn't do it was because of the basic character models they used in the BT/Sparking series, and much more work spent on the arena-style gameplay (destructible environments and stuff).


I feel like T3 happened because their wasn't much for them to add going forward on PS2/Wii hardware. The only thing we were seeing from Spike was a lot of refinements to the fighting, character model tweaks, and extra characters. Other than those things you weren't gonna see any major upgrades.

On RB1's arrival, you can tell Spike (and Dimps with BL) were having problems with PS3/360 development, scaling-back the amount of content to rework the basic stuff. Seriously, we get slightly better-looking character models, 60-fps, and online play, but the gameplay was off and the game's camera was complete hell.

Does anybody here actually feel that RB1 was overall a better game than it's predecessors?


----------



## Super Naruto (May 10, 2010)

Please no more.

I was saying this when Tenkaichi 3 came out.

Just stop buying, and they will stop making this trash!


----------



## Jaga (May 10, 2010)

was at SI a sec ago and they posted the link for the RB2 site


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

I'd be interested if I didn't already play this 3 times.

How about an adventure/RPG game? Shit heads.


I mean a good one.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (May 10, 2010)

something like the "Legacy og Goku/2/Buu's Fury" games on the GBA and "The Attack of the Saiyans" on DS as one game for the PS3 and Xbox360 ;D

-LS-


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 10, 2010)

I would just stop at Raging Blast 1. I mean if graphics are the only thing better, no real point. These graphics reminded me of sagas graphics. They are better but it is similar.


----------



## Jaga (May 11, 2010)

Raging Blast 2 and Tenkaichi Tag Team for PSP are both coming to the USA this Fall: 

new pix


----------



## Angelus (May 11, 2010)

Hm, the game looks horrible, judging from those screenshots. I think I'll just stick with BT3 and wait until a good Next-Gen DBZ fighting game is released.


----------



## Rannic (May 11, 2010)

I would rather enjoy a mmo Dragon ball Z game.
Like how they are DCUO


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (May 11, 2010)

moremindlessviolence said:


> I would rather enjoy a mmo Dragon ball Z game.
> Like how they are DCUO


 There is already a Dragonball MMO and it's nothing great although It was fun to play for a few weeks.


----------



## IsoloKiro (May 11, 2010)

Well, I didn't buy the first Raging Blast and I want a current gen version of Tenkaichi 2 or 3 so this will do nicely.


----------



## Superior (May 12, 2010)

When will they make it so you can be knocked out of a tranaformation?


----------



## Psysalis (May 13, 2010)

Pshhh 

The real question is ... When will they make the perfect DB/DBZ/GT game.. I demand everything and i mean EVERYTHING in one game , and in that game I want the world as my battlefield (No more fucking barriers & Manga/Anime like stage destruction) Everything I see, I had better be able to fly too it and blow it the hell up if I wanted. Just for once in a DBZ game i'll like to feel as powerful like the characters as they are shown outside the games . I'd like to leave giant 3+ mile crater in the ground from a large energy ball that happened to miss its target , blast someone to another part of the planet and continue fighting in an whole new area , ect... Simply everything i've watched and read , i want to be able to do it .

Hmm i got kinda too into it ...


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 13, 2010)

If your using characters like Frieza or Cell they should have a feature where if you blow up a planet you can continue fighting in space.


----------



## Masurao (May 13, 2010)

Lol, these games just never stop coming do they?


----------



## competitionbros (May 13, 2010)

As long as there's interest from the public and money to be gained then they'll continue to come out.


----------



## Alman01 (May 13, 2010)

well im not complaining,
as long as the games they produce for the intended public are intresting and fun to play, then I dont mind if they keep trying to come up with new-releases.


----------



## typhoon72 (May 13, 2010)

How about they stop bullshitting. Put EVERY character in the game. Make the game good, make the story good, make the online good. Call it DB Ultimate or something, and release it with no bugs.

Rehash it for every new CONSOLE, not every year. Then spend time making original dragonball games for the consoles instead of fighters. Try an MMO for every console, not that shitty looking one thats coming out. Or something like that King Piccolo game for wii but better.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 13, 2010)

Psysalis said:


> Pshhh
> 
> The real question is ... When will they make the perfect DB/DBZ/GT game.. I demand everything and i mean EVERYTHING in one game , and in that game I want the world as my battlefield (No more fucking barriers & Manga/Anime like stage destruction) Everything I see, I had better be able to fly too it and blow it the hell up if I wanted. Just for once in a DBZ game i'll like to feel as powerful like the characters as they are shown outside the games . I'd like to leave giant 3+ mile crater in the ground from a large energy ball that happened to miss its target , blast someone to another part of the planet and continue fighting in an whole new area , ect... Simply everything i've watched and read , i want to be able to do it .
> 
> Hmm i got kinda too into it ...




Its okay after all this time and so many games, they shoulda been done what you asked. especially o the current consoles. the only stage with a size remotely close to being huge is goku's home mountain in Tekaichi 3. tho i didnt play raging blast 1.

Powering up needs to fucking affect and destroy/alter the landscape. the stronger the character the more stage altering happens when they power up. Is it too much to ask. As little as it may seem, powering up took up so much time in the series lol. make it look epic damnit.



also i swear if they dont properly do Goku Kaioken, i'll flip. when the fuck is his hair gonna start flowing and shit?!


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2010)

Build on B3, that's my ultimate DBZ game  Burst limit was a big step back


----------



## Jaga (May 21, 2010)

Three new scans...not much info released tho


----------



## Hyperbolic (May 21, 2010)

Those are the new v-jump scans right? Yeah, not much new with those.


----------



## Jaga (May 24, 2010)

THE TRAILER IS OUT!!!!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2010)

Is it just me or do the graphics look worse then the 1st?


----------



## competitionbros (May 24, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Is it just me or do the graphics look worse then the 1st?



I'm chalking that up to being still in development.


----------



## Superior (May 24, 2010)

It's the same damn thing. Nothing new.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 24, 2010)

The graphics look like they're trying too hard and it doesn't look good.


----------



## Aeon (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, so far I'm underwhelmed. The only thing I've noticed is those explosions when knocking people away.


----------



## Zeroo (May 24, 2010)

lol these db games are getting so redundant it's not even funny anymore....it's just sad...
hell, DLC packs offer more in other games than these games do on a yearly basis...


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 24, 2010)

I fail to see something new.


----------



## competitionbros (May 24, 2010)

Add more "what if" characters.............


----------



## Cool Beans (May 24, 2010)

competitionbros said:


> Add more "what if" characters.............



Better yet why dont they add create a character mode already


----------



## Superior (May 24, 2010)

cool beans said:


> Better yet why dont they add create a character mode already


That'll never happen.


----------



## Cool Beans (May 24, 2010)

Superior said:


> That'll never happen.



you never know! i swear i saw a game with a create a dragonball character on ages ago though...cant remember what is was called though or what console...

but yeah the formulas stale at the moment something fresh and different is needed, 

or they just go and milk another franchise already


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 24, 2010)

IMO Tenkaichi 3 is still the best DBZ game.

But being the fan i am i'll probably end up buying this game.


----------



## Zeroo (May 25, 2010)

^ and it's because of fans like you they keep making theses redundant games every year....

don't buy it, make 'em actually work to put out a real game and not just some old game with minor bug fixes and *zOMG* "five never before seen characters"...


----------



## competitionbros (May 25, 2010)

It won't matter if English people buy it or not as all we get is a completed game that's been translated. Only if the people in JAPAN stop buying it would they possibly put some effort in.


----------



## firefist (May 25, 2010)

They could atleast put a new story mode like they did with the one psp game.
Add a character creator and give you the chance to create own storylines.
Be able to destroy everything, not just some areas and buildings, mountains, etc.
Make the massive beams actually look like massive beams again.
Individualise the characters more.

Srsly, sometimes I wonder how the meetings of the developers are like.


----------



## competitionbros (May 25, 2010)

Firefist said:


> They could atleast put a new story mode like they did with the one psp game.
> Add a character creator and give you the chance to create own storylines.
> Be able to destroy everything, not just some areas and buildings, mountains, etc.
> Make the massive beams actually look like massive beams again.
> ...




"OK people you know the drill: Rehash the game, add some new people, fix a couple things, slap a number on it and say it's a completely new game, and rake in the moolah."


----------



## Superior (May 25, 2010)

All They want is money, They don't care.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 25, 2010)

Zero x said:


> ^ and it's because of fans like you they keep making theses redundant games every year....
> 
> don't buy it, make 'em actually work to put out a real game and not just some old game with minor bug fixes and *zOMG* "five never before seen characters"...



bawwww      .


----------



## Zeroo (May 25, 2010)

^ truth hurts... doesn't it?


----------



## Vyse (May 26, 2010)

Has someone posted the Debut trailer yet?


----------



## Mystic Aizen (May 26, 2010)

Watched the trailer. I must say that it looks exactly the same as the first one. I regret buying the first game mainly because the controls are terrible and it is no different that Tenkaichi 3. I'm getting tired of them dishing out the same product every year. They purposely held back putting in more characters into the first game just so they can milk consumers with a second half assed product. I'm going to pass on this one and wait till they grow a brain and make an epic dbz rpg game.

I am still a huge dbz fan but I just can't force myself to buy this game. I know for a fact that more than half the people on these forums can come up with a more innovative product then what they have been dishing out.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 26, 2010)

Here's my views from another forum:



> Same here, the last one I bought was Tenkaichi 2 and while Tenkaichi 3 although added some things I liked, it didn't seem worth it at the time to buy it. I always thought that I'd see something a bit more interesting with DBZ games this gen, but everything else has been a step-back with decent visuals. It's now back going into cash-in mode on PS3/360 without any real time and thought on how to improve the games' sequels.





> At least B1 had in-game cutscenes (and characters getting injured in them), but no other DBZ game has done that since. My gripe is really with RB2's one year development since the 1st game, being that a good sequel in the current-gen just doesn't happen in one year.
> 
> It was fine in the PS2 development era, but then it was easy enough for any developer to focus on content and creative direction than anything else. T1 to T2 was a significant leap in 1 year, but you ain't gonna see that kinda step-up from RB1 to RB2. CyberConnect2 figured that out with UNS2, so the ideology damn sure wasn't lost on them. But Spike? WTF, they need to be smart about this before they burnout on sequel after sequel.



My Views Dimps and Burst Limit:


> Actually I'm wondering if Dimps hasn't just moved on to other projects. They've done SF4/SSF4, and now Sonic 4, so there's possibility they've given-up on DBZ games for the time being.
> 
> And I'd rather just buy Shin Budokai 2 for the PSP, it the uses the same combat as Burst Limit and has more characters. That in itself is sad when you consider that Burst Limit came out after it.



My analysis on last-gen DBZ games:


> B2 was decent and T2 was wayyy better than T1
> 
> B1: Was good with cutscenes but everything else needed work
> B2: No cutscenes with a dumb board-game story mode, cel-shading, stage crashes
> ...



I've said all I've needed to say.


----------



## firefist (May 26, 2010)

we shouldn't judge the sequel too fast. Maybe there are new features but we just didn't see them, yet.
So there is still a bit hope for a character creator


----------



## Superior (Jun 11, 2010)

Anyting new on this?


----------



## Rannic (Jun 11, 2010)

Superior said:


> Anyting new on this?



I don't think I will be buying this one.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 11, 2010)

I didn't buy the last one thinking they would release another with more of, practically, everything.  So far it is sounding pretty good.


----------



## Superior (Jun 11, 2010)

Kakashi Sensei said:


> I don't think I will be buying this one.


Me either, I just want to know what they are goung to do with this.


----------



## Jaga (Jun 12, 2010)

New Scan:


----------



## firefist (Jun 12, 2010)

Just wait till Raging Blast 3 comes out.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 12, 2010)

Perhaps I'll wait for Raging Blast: Infinite Universe.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 13, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Has someone posted the Debut trailer yet?


----------



## Litho (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks like I'll at least be waiting till RB 3 orso.


----------



## SenshiManny (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Lord Potato (Jun 27, 2010)

Lol everyone is complaining. 

Imo, this game is going to be cool.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 29, 2010)

That ain't new...

and that girl is hot.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 2, 2010)

Played the demo today at the Japan Expo in Paris.
There are some changes. You can go badshit with teleports and stuff like in BT3.

Transformations changed and look more nervous.
A middle charge [ ] will stun your opponent.

Special moves are sill with right stick

And some other stuffs make me feels I'm playing a total different game.

But you gotta press R1 to go max mode once your KI is full.

But in MAX mode, you can't do any special, but it's like you're using King Kai Fist.

Playable character were Goku, SSJ Goku, Piccolo, Krillin, Frieza, Cell and Buu.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 2, 2010)

the graphics look terrible now. looks like a step back.


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2010)

I demand SSJ3 Gohan


----------



## Lord Potato (Jul 6, 2010)

So, is there an exact date when this game will be out? 

And i really hope that they don't put those characters, such as SS3 Broly, SS3 Vegeta etc.

I want it to be like the anime..


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 6, 2010)

This game is just another fighting game, when will they learn? Make an RPG already..


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 7, 2010)

I wonder if Dragon Ball Kai will get as many games as Z.


----------



## Lord Potato (Jul 7, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> I wonder if Dragon Ball Kai will get as many games as Z.



Uhm, what's the difference? DBK = Remastered DBZ. 

So DBZ games is also Dragon Ball Kai games.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 7, 2010)

Remastered, but not the same. They could've focused more on quality than the quantity of filler characters.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 8, 2010)

Any new info?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 8, 2010)

I demand SSJ Raditz, SSJ Bardock and SS3 Nappa


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 8, 2010)

SSJ3 Nappa with an extremely long beard.


----------



## Lord Potato (Jul 8, 2010)

Gameplay video: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tpS4TnO07k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 8, 2010)

They still make these games?

How does this game differ from Budokai Tenkaichi 2?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 8, 2010)

Twinsen said:


> They still make these games?
> 
> How does this game differ from Budokai Tenkaichi 2?


They don't have the Spirit Bomb forming in the background. The should've kept that option.


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 8, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> They don't have the Spirit Bomb forming in the background. The should've kept that option.



So they've taken details out of the BT series, well now this is a day-one buy for me


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 23, 2010)

ZOMG teh Paikuhan !
ZOMG teh future Gohan !


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 23, 2010)

There barely a difference, a few new characters isn't using my 60 bucks.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jul 25, 2010)

Dabura vs SS Goku



Looks pretty smooth. Kamehameha looks better as well.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 25, 2010)

IsoloKiro said:


> Dabura vs SS Goku
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty smooth. Kamehameha looks better as well.



Okay, nice gameplay addition. If they continue to add new combos and gameplay elements, as well a more characters; this will be day 1 purchase for me.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 25, 2010)

When the ground breaks, the damage needs to stay there.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 25, 2010)

New scan, not sure if it has been posted or not. It's a SSJ3 fest.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 25, 2010)

Not buying till I get SSJ Raditz/Bardock


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2010)

SSJ3 Vegeta and Broly were in the 1st game


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 25, 2010)

And they call that new... How pitiful.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 26, 2010)

IsoloKiro said:


> Dabura vs SS Goku
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty smooth. Kamehameha looks better as well.



Thanks for the new video.



Yagami1211 said:


> Okay, nice gameplay addition. If they continue to add new combos and gameplay elements, as well a more characters; this will be day 1 purchase for me.



Same here, as soon as I get a PS3 and the cash of course.



Anakin Solo said:


> When the ground breaks, the damage needs to stay there.



Agreed. It'll probably be awhile before they include that feature though, if at all, sigh.



Vino said:


> Not buying till I get SSJ Raditz/Bardock



Why do you want SSJ Forms of those two?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 26, 2010)

Vino said:


> Not buying till I get SSJ Raditz/Bardock


No thank you.



Empath Of Pain said:


> And they call that new... How pitiful.


It's the same shit every year, it'll never change, when people stop buying this shit, their kick it up a notch or quit it.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 26, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> No thank you.
> 
> It's the same shit every year, it'll never change, when people stop buying this shit, their kick it up a notch or quit it.


I know right? I stopped buying after Tenkaichi 3. It's the same recycled crap, with minimal to no change. I forgot how to even play these games.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 26, 2010)

Tenkaichi 3 is a good game, I'd still play that.

Where's the DBZ RPG? They need one, not the crappy attempts either. I good comapny should make it too.


----------



## firefist (Jul 26, 2010)

there is one for the ds.

Budokai 3/Infinite World are still the best dbz fighting games.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 26, 2010)

I know, I meant one for the bigger systems.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 26, 2010)

I think Cyber Connect 2 should make the next DBZ game. Idk why Namco Bandai keeps sticking with the losers that are Spike... They just recycle the same stuff all the time. Naruto games are much better, in my opinion.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Jul 26, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> No thank you.
> 
> It's the same shit every year, it'll never change, when people stop buying this shit, their kick it up a notch or quit it.



QFT!! If they ever decide to fix the shitty camera and god awful controls then maybe, just MAYBE, I'll consider "thinking" about buying it.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 26, 2010)

Well then, you may as well cut it out of your life. They don't plan on changing a thing. It hasn't changed since forever.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 26, 2010)

It's pretty sad, there's so much you can do with this series too.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 26, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> It's pretty sad, there's so much you can do with this series too.



Yeah. I wish there was a DBZ Game that was literally like FF.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 26, 2010)

I've seen videos of FF, that could be pretty cool.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 26, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> I've seen videos of FF, that could be pretty cool.



Getting to level up your character and custom equip them with armors/shields and weapons etc would be awesome.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 26, 2010)

I doubt DBZ will ever be that epic with Spike.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 26, 2010)

Spike should just be shut down.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2010)

Final Fantasy DBZ-game?  That'd ruin everything DBZ stands for.


----------



## Corran (Jul 27, 2010)

DBZ RPGs have been pretty cool in the past. I wouldn't mind an old turn based DBZ RPG again


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 27, 2010)

Eh, I wouldn't think many people would enjoy that.


----------



## Corran (Jul 27, 2010)

I did, there was a great one which was pretty much exactly like the older FFs back on the SNES. Great fun.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 27, 2010)

Attack of the Saiyans on the DS was a TB RPG, wasn't it?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah, it was.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 27, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Spike should just be shut down.


LMAO! I know right? They really need to hand this series over to someone more capable and actually adds in new stuff instead of slapping in old crap and calling it new. If they can't get this series on track, they need to end the series...


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 27, 2010)

Bioware could make a pretty impressive game.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 27, 2010)

I haven't seen much of their work. But, I'm more than willing to give them a shot.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 27, 2010)

They did Dragon Age, Star Wars KOTOR, Star Wars: The Old Republic, that's just some of their work, all of them are awesome RPG's, they could easily do a DBZ one.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm a fan of Star Wars games to a degree. I like their RPG elements, pretty amazing. 

They might be right for the job, but Namco Bandai would have to select them to make it.

They need to get their heads out of their asses.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 27, 2010)

I wish they'd listen to their fans recommendations.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 27, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> I doubt DBZ will ever be that epic with Spike.



You've got a point there.



Mider T said:


> Final Fantasy DBZ-game?  That'd ruin everything DBZ stands for.



It's just a game, big whoop if it doesn't have the same elements.



Anakin Solo said:


> Eh, I wouldn't think many people would enjoy that.



They're only saying they'd hate it in fear of being rejected for saying they'd love it (my opinion).


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 27, 2010)

Spike ftw.



This is awesome, and I played BT1,2,3 and Raging Blast.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 27, 2010)

Baby Naruto said:


> They're only saying they'd hate it in fear of being rejected for saying they'd love it (my opinion).


_Or_..I'd just hate it.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Jul 27, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> I wish they'd listen to their fans recommendations.


I know right?! But, supposedly, they do listen to fans and give us what we want. That's a load of bull...



Baby Naruto said:


> You've got a point there.


Thank you.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh well, their get it right one day maybe.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 1, 2010)

Doubtful. Not as long as Spike is the developer... Their DBZ games feel so dull, like there's no epic feel, as in the original Budokai series developed by Dimps.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2010)

Well, their get tired of this shit after the third game and another company will have to take over.


----------



## Zeroo (Aug 1, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Well, their get tired of this shit after the third game and another company will have to take over.



They won't get tired as long as the money keeps coming in...





Damn you easy-to-impress fans


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 1, 2010)

Zero x said:


> They won't get tired as long as the money keeps coming in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know right?! lol


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2010)

Only hard core DB fans should get their opinions noted by Spike and their horrible work on systematically destroying the epicness that is the DB Francaise , since they actually care about the quality about the other, get every DBZ game fans, who don't help us out any. They really need to get a round house to the face to knock common sense into them so they see these games for what they are, garbage.

Rant over.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 2, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> Doubtful. Not as long as Spike is the developer... Their DBZ games feel so dull, like there's no epic feel, as in the original Budokai series developed by Dimps.



Budokai can rot to hell for all I care. DBZ shouldn't be a Tekken wanabee.
Burst Limit 2 is that what you want ?

Tenkaichi 3 was far better than that.

Raging Blast 2 is turning up pretty good as well.

And I have Tenkaichi 3, Budokai 3 and Raging Blast.

Gameplay wise, Spike is mostly right.
You can spit on the feel all you want, but not gameplay.



Ryo Mito said:


> That’s interesting because Burst Limit felt more like a traditional fighting game. Do you think you’ll go back in that direction?
> 
> 
> 
> It’s up to the fans too. If people like regular fighting games, we’ll try to take on what the fans want.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Budokai can rot to hell for all I care. DBZ shouldn't be a Tekken wanabee.
> Burst Limit 2 is that what you want ?
> 
> Tenkaichi 3 was far better than that.
> ...


Yeah Tenkaichi 3 was just great. I traded RB last week and the game was fun but with a lot of flaws... RB2 hoping here for the best and a demo is a must..


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 2, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Budokai can rot to hell for all I care. DBZ shouldn't be a Tekken wanabee.
> Burst Limit 2 is that what you want ?
> 
> Tenkaichi 3 was far better than that.
> ...


I guess I should have been more specific...

Budokai 3 Was the best of the Budokai's, and it had the epic feeling I like. Tenkaichi 3 was even better and the same for me in a lot of ways. 

Spike got the gameplay correct, but I feel it still lacks something. Not to mention they've ruined story mode, which is one of my favorite things about these kinda games. They get a lot of things right, and then at the same time, they get a lot wrong. I admire Spike taking the games from a fighting game type style to a DBZ type style. But, they're missing some big things.

And in my opinion, RB1 was aweful. Too much was missing, for me.

I might just wait till RB3, instead of wasting money on the same thing over and over. 

But, all this is my opinion. To each his/her own.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 3, 2010)

So far there hasn't really been anything about the game to really catch my attention. I'm still holding off deciding whether to get it or not.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2010)

Is there really anything that'll be worth getting this besides a couple new characters?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2010)

The multiple gameplay addition, animations changes, camera fixing, tweaks and added characters are enough for me.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2010)

Well, not for me.

I ask for too much, but whatever.


----------



## Rannic (Aug 3, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Budokai can rot to hell for all I care. DBZ shouldn't be a Tekken wanabee.
> Burst Limit 2 is that what you want ?
> 
> Tenkaichi 3 was far better than that.
> ...



I actually liked Burst Limit more than  Raging Blast.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 3, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> The multiple gameplay addition, animations changes, camera fixing, tweaks and added characters are enough for me.


well Future Gohan looks great yet to see Cooler or Mystic Gohan..


----------



## firefist (Aug 3, 2010)

The Budokai series actually require some skill in order to fully enjoy the game, not just spamming special attacks.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> well Future Gohan looks great yet to see Cooler or Mystic Gohan..


If they leave him out again, I give up on these games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 3, 2010)

Firefist said:


> The Budokai series actually require some skill in order to fully enjoy the game, not just spamming special attacks.


ohh? you can use combos in RB and you can use combos in BT3.

RB examples;


----------



## firefist (Aug 3, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> ohh? you can use combo in RB and you can use combo in BT3.
> 
> RB examples;


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2010)

Those Red Potara Characters are great from BT3, I took my friends whole team downthat way a few times.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 3, 2010)

Firefist said:


> of course you can but budokai has a bette melee combat system, with the doging and countering, imo.
> 
> I once played bt3 against a friend 5vs5 and I won without getting one of my fighters defeated just because he was spamming and I was using combos lol.


Well yet to see a better combo system than BT3 and RB2 seem to take some notes and copy/paste some of the best BT3 combos mechanics..


----------



## Vyse (Aug 3, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well yet to see a better combo system than BT3 and RB2 seem to take some notes and copy/paste some of the best BT3 combos mechanics..



Just copy the Z-counter. RB1 was totally broken without it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 3, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Just copy the Z-counter. RB1 was totally broken without it.


They need more than Z-counters.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 4, 2010)

I think Spike just doesn't know what they're doing. Though, they have taken DBZ games to a new level with the DBZ feel of fighting. It just seems like they're having a hard time taking it further, to the TRUE ultimate DBZ game/feeling. 

Or they're purposely trying to get us to waste our money and holding out on the best, for the the third game. Notice that, Budokai 3 was best of the Budokai series. Tenkaichi 3 was the best of the Tenkaichi series. 

Anyone see the pattern?


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 4, 2010)

Tenkiachi 2 was the best but I see what your saying. Which is why I didn't even bother with Raging Blast 1


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 4, 2010)

You really think Tenkaichi 2 was best? That's interesting... Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 4, 2010)

It had interesting things to it that was in no other game.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 4, 2010)

That is true, I suppose. Each game has it's own unique qualities, I think.

But, i really hope this series of games improves more than it has so far. Though i love the way the ground breaks now. There are other interesting little details I noticed as well. Pretty good, but Idk what to do yet. Get it or leave it, is the question.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm just waiting for there to be like tidal waves and things when you power up on or in the water.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 4, 2010)

Yea! Now that's what I'm talking about! UN2 seems to be VERY close to how things shoud be for the Naruto series. DBZ needs to have it's game stepped up, as the tiny little ass spashes just ain't cutting the mustard.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 4, 2010)

Exactly, and it should be like your swimming, not floating in the water too, just little things, like clothes not always being destroyed the same way, depending.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 4, 2010)

I couldn't agree more. An awesome way of doing DBZ games. But, it seems like they hit their limit, or something. 

I think Cyber Connect 2 should be given the job. They do great with the Naruto games. I like how they get in a lot of the little things, and more. The moves are epic, Big water splashes, ect. That's what's up.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 4, 2010)

Ah well..I mean it's not like this is on a PS2 or some crap, they actually could do these cool little things, I don't know why they don't just do it.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 4, 2010)

Like I said in a previous post. I think they're doing it on purpose, and saving the VERY best ofr last. OR, they just don't wanna do it.


----------



## Super Naruto (Aug 4, 2010)

People who make Mods for the Source engine go to more trouble than Spike does.

EoP is right tho, they are just milking it more and more each game, instead of making the best game they can straight of the bat, and thats why DBZ stink of shit.

AND IM A DBZ FAN!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 4, 2010)

Their never get this right.

I think they are just ignorant and too lazy to make an amazing game like they could, why can't they just take out suggestions?


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 4, 2010)

I watch them in interviews. I see in their faces that they're full of shit, and don't really care that much. They just put in a few little new things here and there, then slap a label on it and call it 'new'. They're jsut lazy and don't give a damn, and that's a fact. 

Compare, UNS1 to UNS2 (when it's released), and compare, RB1 to RB2 (when it's released). Check out the two different series of games and see which is truly an upgrade from it's predocessor.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah, exactly..

No one should buy RB2 to prove a point.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 4, 2010)

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Vyse (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm so disappointed in RB1, I definitely won't pick up its sequel. 

Those were 50 bucks I'll never see again.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 4, 2010)

I haven't bought DBZ games since, BT3.


----------



## Vyse (Aug 4, 2010)

Good for you then. BT3 is the best DBZ game. Period.

RB1 is not even good for trophy whoring because it's so fucking horrible.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 4, 2010)

That star system was maddening.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 4, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> That star system was maddening.



OMG yes, I hated having to get those stars.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 4, 2010)

It was retarded, you needed star to even finish Story mode, I just gave up on that.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Good for you then. BT3 is the best DBZ game. Period.
> 
> RB1 is not even good for trophy whoring because it's so fucking horrible.


i never got BT3 because my PS2 died, but i know i loved BT2 a lot.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Aug 5, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> I'm so disappointed in RB1, I definitely won't puck up its sequel.
> 
> Those were 50 bucks I'll never see again.



QFT. You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Rannic (Aug 5, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> That star system was maddening.



I know what was the point in that, God know if its in this one I'm going to return the game asap.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 5, 2010)

I still play Raging Blast often, and with custom musics, I'm having a blast.

Do the Goku Vs Frieza while playing Frieza Db Kai Theme, it's just pure awesome.

RB2 is day one purchase for me, in fucking spades !


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 5, 2010)

I just don't see what's so promising about this, it's nothing special, same shit every year.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> I still play Raging Blast often, and with custom musics, I'm having a blast.
> 
> Do the Goku Vs Frieza while playing Frieza Db Kai Theme, it's just pure awesome.
> 
> RB2 is day one purchase for me, in fucking spades !


so its support custom music? i would like to play a 3D game using Bruce Faulconers music.

but i probably wait for burst limit 3 if it return to cell shaded


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 5, 2010)

^ Yes! Why can't they get the rights to his music?


----------



## Masurao (Aug 6, 2010)

I wonder how many more damn DBZ games they are going to make. I mean I love the series but damn...


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 6, 2010)

Bruce Faulconer OWNS. We only got his music in The Legacy of Goku two and three. Nothing in the bigger games...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 6, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> ^ Yes! Why can't they get the rights to his music?



Probably because this bruce guy is totally unknown outside of the us.

I regularly play Raging Blast with the DBZ OST, and believe me, it rocks.




Anakin Solo said:


> I just don't see what's so promising about this, it's nothing special, same shit every year.




Like Street Fighter, Like King of Fighters, Like Tekken, and so on and so on.
Every fighting series is guilty of that.

The fun thing is acually playing the game and finding every little change in that gameplay ( ooh, this combo is new, oh I couldn't do that before. OH, they removed this one. ) That's called balancing.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2010)

I rarely get these fighting series games because of that, it's all the same.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 6, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> i never got BT3 because my PS2 died, but i know i loved BT2 a lot.


The last one I bought was BT2, and while I'm sure BT3 was probably better, my contentment with what I already had left me no desire to get it.

I figured that with going into the current-gen that Spike would take it's development of these games seriously, but we get less characters, more bugs, no battle-damage like past BT games, uglier battle-arenas, and a pathetic excuse of trying to sell the game by saying "we have online now".


Yagami1211 said:


> Like Street Fighter, Like King of Fighters, Like Tekken, and so on and so on.
> Every fighting series is guilty of that.
> 
> The fun thing is acually playing the game and finding every little change in that gameplay ( ooh, this combo is new, oh I couldn't do that before. OH, they removed this one. ) That's called balancing.


 I think that's the biggest problem with that mindset, it's also what killed off fighting games when they were popular last time. The devs that make these games start resting on their laurels and the hardcore fighting audience to sale each new game in the series that has no real changes.

There's nothing wrong with balancing, especially with a genre where it's seriously needed, but has to be some new aesthetic changes, some new hook (a substantial one if needed) to actually separate itself from previous versions. Fighting fans talk trash about MK but at least they added battle-damage during it's PS2 iterations, and at least games like 'Def Jam: Fight For NY' and 'WWE: So-and-so' have interactive environments/objects.

I'm not saying these games have to give in to pure game-breaking gimmicks to sale well, but find some interesting ways to make each new game substantially different from the last one. These guys have a fresh start with creating a resurgence in fighting games now, but they need to make sure they don't fuck-it-up this time.


----------



## firefist (Aug 6, 2010)

actually bt3 isn't that much better thatn bt2.
bt3 may have more characters and a survival mode but the music and story of bt2 are superior to the third game.


----------



## Zeroo (Aug 6, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Like Street Fighter, Like King of Fighters, Like Tekken, and so on and so on.
> Every fighting series is guilty of that.
> 
> The fun thing is acually playing the game and finding every little change in that gameplay ( ooh, this combo is new, oh I couldn't do that before. OH, they removed this one. ) That's called balancing.



Yeah that's because Street Fighter, Tekken, KOF were actually really good to start with so improvement was not really necessary save for more characters, better graphics and so on....

Raging Blast on the other hand has lots to improve on, yet all they do each year is add more random characters(which btw have pretty much the same move set) and make the kamehameha wave look bigger and yay we got a new DBZ game! ........


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 6, 2010)

Zero x said:


> Yeah that's because Street Fighter, Tekken, KOF were actually really good to start with so improvement was not really necessary save for more characters, better graphics and so on....
> 
> Raging Blast on the other hand has lots to improve on, yet all they do each year is add more random characters(which btw have pretty much the same move set) and make the kamehameha wave look bigger and yay we got a new DBZ game! ........



No, of course. But IMO there are huge differences in gameplay from BT2 to BT3.

I'm a KOF player and some episodes haves barely any changes, on the surface. When you actually play and check characters. You notice there are a lot of changes. While some episodes changes everything.

Up until now, I hope RB2 will combine BT3 moves with RB's cancel combo system.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2010)

Firefist said:


> actually bt3 isn't that much better thatn bt2.
> bt3 may have more characters and a survival mode but the music and story of bt2 are superior to the third game.


and yet gameplay is better in BT3 right?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2010)

I never found much difference in them.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 7, 2010)

I just liked T3 more because, it had certain features I liked. And I don't even remember T2 music, or any kind of DBZ game music, much. haha

It's been so long!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 7, 2010)

I loved how the Spirit Bomb worked the most in BT2, you never missed.


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 7, 2010)

I just wish they would stop giving Kai moves he never used... I want him to have his psychic abilities. Some don't like him, but I love him haha.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 7, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> I just liked T3 more because, it had certain features I liked. And I don't even remember T2 music, or any kind of DBZ game music, much. haha
> 
> It's been so long!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRL53PJY_3M

Anyways, I've always hated Kai, they need to make the Monkeys actual size.


----------



## firefist (Aug 7, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> and yet gameplay is better in BT3 right?



tje gameplay got a bit more fluid in bt3 but there were no significant changes from bt2 iirc.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 7, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> I just wish they would stop giving Kai moves he never used... I want him to have his psychic abilities. Some don't like him, but I love him haha.


Karin and Kami would be funner to use.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 7, 2010)

New scan.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 7, 2010)

Aeon said:


> New scan.



Sounds like that lost oav with Dr Raichi is gonna be in the game.

It's written "The Plan to Exterminate the Saiyans"

Dr Raichi is playable.


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2010)

So that will be in story mode?


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 7, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRL53PJY_3M
> 
> Anyways, I've always hated Kai, they need to make the Monkeys actual size.


Thanks for the link. But, I love the Kai. He's unique. haha


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 7, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Sounds like that lost oav with Dr Raichi is gonna be in the game.
> 
> It's written "The Plan to Exterminate the Saiyans"
> 
> Dr Raichi is playable.


They _did_ say they'd put in characters they have never been playable, but I thought they'd be good characters, not crap.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 8, 2010)

The only reason why I'll be buying this game is because it's a DBZ game .

I'll need to get a PS3 first though (I don't want a Xbox 360).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Sounds like that lost oav with Dr Raichi is gonna be in the game.
> 
> It's written "The Plan to Exterminate the Saiyans"
> 
> Dr Raichi is playable.


OMFG HELL YEAH I wanted this Ova to be part of a dbz game for a long time. now we just need this guy confirmed and I will be happy.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 9, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> OMFG HELL YEAH I wanted this Ova to be part of a dbz game for a long time. now we just need this guy confirmed and I will be happy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> IMO it will be Raichi's transformation.


 well but he has another transformation "Game only" yet to find how he transforms.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 9, 2010)

He's not even a real character. >.<

Not exactly new news but still.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 9, 2010)

OAV with game engine ? WIN !


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> He's not even a real character. >.<
> 
> Not exactly new news but still.


no matter is someone new. I don't care about the non canon and canon stuff. Lame stuff imo..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 9, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> The last one I bought was BT2, and while I'm sure BT3 was probably better, my contentment with what I already had left me no desire to get it.
> 
> I figured that with going into the current-gen that Spike would take it's development of these games seriously, but we get less characters, more bugs, no battle-damage like past BT games, uglier battle-arenas, and a pathetic excuse of trying to sell the game by saying "we have online now".


these games need to be fan service games again like BT2 and BT3 ,whit the great apes forms and other stuff.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 9, 2010)

Well at least it's official now.



Yagami1211 said:


> OAV with game engine ? WIN !



Yup .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 10, 2010)

This OAV confirmed Cooler and Slug in RB2 right?


----------



## Superior (Aug 10, 2010)

Stupid character anyway.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Aeon (Aug 10, 2010)

Supposed box art for the game.



Courtesy of .


----------



## Superior (Aug 10, 2010)

It's better then the first.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 10, 2010)

Well that's a given.


----------



## Superior (Aug 10, 2010)

You never know, some sequel covers are _pretty_ bad compared to the first.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 10, 2010)

Heh, well I said it since Broly isn't on there.


----------



## Superior (Aug 10, 2010)

I didn't even notice, I just ignore him.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 10, 2010)

Aeon said:


> Heh, well I said it since Broly isn't on there.


lol Broly...


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 11, 2010)

Aeon said:


> Supposed box art for the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of .



If it's the boxart then they're sticking to the cliche all-the-characters look, I like B3's and BT2's boxart better.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 11, 2010)

That's what they should have done to the DBZ series itself. Now THAT is rematering.

Very interesting news. I might get this game, but I still wanna see the Supreme Kai. haha.

I need him to be in... . I don't care who hates him.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 11, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> That's what they should have done to the DBZ series itself. Now THAT is rematering.
> 
> Very interesting news. I might get this game, but I still wanna see the Supreme Kai. haha.
> 
> I need him to be in... . I don't care who hates him.


lol he has a good chance to be in it..


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 11, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> lol he has a good chance to be in it..


True. But, I'm just concerned because, I haven't seen him yet. And if he is in, I hope he has a different move set, closer to the anime...

And I like your avatar and your sig.  haha


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 11, 2010)

That's not remastering. That's complete rebuilding from scratch.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> That's not remastering. That's complete rebuilding from scratch.


I am wondering why is Goku in base form? and how much the Ova changed?....


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 13, 2010)

Goku in base form may be an error or something. They often make errors like that...


----------



## Superior (Aug 13, 2010)

Maybe their just throwing their own spin on it?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 13, 2010)

never seen the original OVA since it never been dubbed  ,so i am a little exited to see some thing  good in modern animation ,that its not the Yo Special OVA which was shitty.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 15, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> never seen the original OVA since it never been dubbed  ,so i am a little exited to see some thing  good in modern animation ,that its not the Yo Special OVA which was shitty.


you should watch the subbed one...


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2010)

I just think the whole thing is bad, I thought they'd put in interesting characters.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 15, 2010)

I like the bottom pic better.

My only complaint is that Goku is not Super Saiyan like in the first pic though .


----------



## Aeon (Aug 15, 2010)

Here's another comparison. This time involving Trunks.





And an animation from the OVA consisting of a few frames.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2010)

Aeon said:


> Here's another comparison. This time involving Trunks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I want that colored, I'm taking it.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh yeah, I should have mentioned those were found on .


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 16, 2010)

Aeon said:


> Here's another comparison. This time involving Trunks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All of these pics are getting me super excited, I hope my friend buys this game on the day it's released.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2010)

Aeon said:


> Oh yeah, I should have mentioned those were found on .


Never really liked that place.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 16, 2010)

Aeon said:


> Oh yeah, I should have mentioned those were found on .


I did check that place... hmm a lot of interesting stuff..


----------



## firefist (Aug 16, 2010)

If you want to know something about DB, you have to look around Daizex and Kanzentai.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 16, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Never really liked that place.


me neither some weaboo shit in there.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2010)

When will I get my characters with workable forcefields? Not that shit that they use as a blast 2, because you'll be able to blast/punch through it with enough force, just a plain one.

Or..the ability to deflect beams, I don't mean that character smacks it and it disappears, I mean it should get the ground, or go back at the user or something.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 17, 2010)

You can do that with generic ki attacks, but not with supers.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 17, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Karin and Kami would be funner to use.


lol Korin nah ,i would prefer Supreme Kai whit Kibito Kai fusion or even King Kai.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> You can do that with generic ki attacks, but not with supers.


I meant so their huge, not slightly bigger.



Linkdarkside said:


> lol Korin nah ,i would prefer Supreme Kai whit Kibito Kai fusion or even King Kai.


What about Popo?


----------



## Helix (Aug 17, 2010)

I am just now looking at this game, and I may pick up just for the sheer amount of characters that are going to be in it. The last DBZ game I actually got was Budokai 3 because I could never get into the Tenkaichi type games. To be honest, I hope they will eventually do a Budokai 4.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2010)

^ They did, it's called Burst Limit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 17, 2010)

Burst Limit sucked ass ! Buu wasn't even in, nor ssj3, nor fusions.

Just Broly and dbz until perfect cell.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 17, 2010)

Firefist said:


> Anakin Solo said:
> 
> 
> > Never really liked that place.
> ...



I rarely visit either of them, unless someone links me.



Anakin Solo said:


> When will I get my characters with workable forcefields?
> 
> Not that shit that they use as a blast 2, because you'll be able to blast/punch through it with enough force, just a plain one.
> 
> Or.....the ability to deflect beams, I don't mean that character smacks it and it disappears, I mean it should hit the ground, or go back at the user or something.



Those 2 features probably won't be implemented until December 21, 2012 .

It would be nice if they were included in Raging Blast 3 though.....

I'd also love for the transformations in the game to be more "epic", like a full blown CGI "zomgpurefiery passion" scenes.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2010)

Shirou Emiya said:


> I rarely visit either of them, unless someone links me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I'd love me some 6 minute transformation scenes during online battle.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 17, 2010)

Shirou Emiya said:


> I rarely visit either of them, unless someone links me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems like the transformations changed a bit, it looks better than in RB1.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 17, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Yes, I'd love me some 6 minute transformation scenes during online battle.



Well, not that long. I meant the actual transformation scen being more detailed and "lifelike".

I absolutely HATED the transformation scenes in DBZ: BT3.



Yagami1211 said:


> Seems like the transformations changed a bit, it looks better than in RB1.



I never played RB1 so I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 18, 2010)

This smells awesomeness to me.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm really liking that stage that they are on, this actually doesn't look half bad.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 18, 2010)

*New Images and Trailer*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 18, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> *New Images and Trailer*


Hatchiyack looks epic. O_o


----------



## Empath Of Pain (Aug 18, 2010)

Still no Supreme Kai...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 19, 2010)

Empath Of Pain said:


> Still no Supreme Kai...


 maybe in the next trailer..


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 19, 2010)

Hatchiyack looked slow.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 19, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> *New Images and Trailer*


well from the new trailer and screen ,i am a little more happy whit the graphic ,but Zangya is too blue.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 19, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Hatchiyack looked slow.


yeah I know and he is not suppose to be slow so I am worry about him. He is a fast dude and he can uses combo in a fast way...


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 20, 2010)

He's just another Broly, I won't be using him, this game is just the same boring stuff, I'm waiting on Giant Monkey Vegeta.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 20, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> yeah I know and he is not suppose to be slow so I am worry about him. He is a fast dude and he can uses combo in a fast way...


I was getting excited after they confirmed Hatchiyack and all but after seeing how slow he looks... I don't think people will be using him. Meaning I would have to fight online against the same characters from RB 1 which makes it boring. One of the things that suck about RB games is that the characters are not balanced.


Anakin Solo said:


> He's just another Broly, I won't be using him, this game is just the same boring stuff, I'm waiting on Giant Monkey Vegeta.


I think Broly is faster than him. I doubt it you will see Ape Vegeta. I don't think there will be giants in this game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 20, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> I was getting excited after they confirmed Hatchiyack and all but after seeing how slow he looks... I don't think people will be using him. Meaning I would have to fight online against the same characters from RB 1 which makes it boring. One of the things that suck about RB games is that the characters are not balanced.
> 
> I think Broly is faster than him. I doubt it you will see Ape Vegeta. I don't think there will be giants in this game.


 nah I believe he is faster then Broly and Hatchiyack is not another Broly. Yet to see his Super Form I wonder if he is going to be part of the game..


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 20, 2010)

Hatchiyack has a super form? I saw the OVA and didn't see him transform or something.


----------



## Blade (Aug 20, 2010)

Only the new remake animation movie is the only good thing from this game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 20, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Hatchiyack has a super form? I saw the OVA and didn't see him transform or something.


 all his forms game only footages
[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIdxvVdE8xI&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## Aeon (Aug 21, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.É. posted these in the Kai thread so I thought I'd post them here. More screens of the OVA.


















*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 21, 2010)

It's looking pretty epic.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't know if they are old...

Some Action in the new glacier stage


Contains different Supers and Ultimates. Turles gets a new cool looking super.


More action in the glacier stage


Goku vs Frieza


Goku vs Pikkon in the new Rocky MT stage


Janemba vs Boo


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 22, 2010)

Aeon said:


> the_notorious_Z.É. posted these in the Kai thread so I thought I'd post them here. More screens of the OVA.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nice, can't wait for this(which is the only good thing about this game)


----------



## Jaga (Aug 22, 2010)

New scan with Hatchiyack:


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey Mystic, great find!


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks! lol. There was another video of Boo vs janemba but it was too boring so I decided not to post it. Some noobs were playing so it didn't really show anything new.


----------



## firefist (Aug 22, 2010)

Turles' special is the same as in bt3, isn't it?

And I don't like the visuals of this game at all. Really disappointing. Beams and etc. looked far better on the ps2 games. The gameplay is meh.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 22, 2010)

Most of the Ultimates are pretty much the same. They just add some different details and thats all. And yeah that has been Turles Ultimate since T2.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 22, 2010)

Jaga said:


> New scan with Hatchiyack:



Guess that means the boxart was real.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2010)

No giant apes I take it?

Won't even bother with this if there's none.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2010)

Aeon said:


> Guess that means the boxart was real.


Cooler confirmed that is all I care. <.<


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 23, 2010)

Pikkon VS Frieza in Rocky MT stage.


The gut punch by Frieza was really nice and Pikkon's Ultimate looked really good. I still don't plan on getting this though.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2010)

1:30 Pikkon teleports and loses his hat, I like that.

I like how it looks different too.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 23, 2010)

Gray said:


> 1:30 Pikkon teleports and loses his hat, I like that.
> 
> I like how it looks different too.


Pikkon loosing his hat is probably due to taking damage. It's like the androids would loose their hats in RB1. If you are talking about the gut punch yeah, it looks nice but it's only when you charge it to max and if you don't it's just like the regular one.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2010)

This game is just like the last one, and I hate the slo-mo.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 23, 2010)

I totally hate it too. It slows the gameplay down. Although they've added a couple of new combos, this game is still like the first one. The Character Roster still sucks too. I only like a few characters from the roster.


----------



## Superior (Aug 23, 2010)

Where are my destructible stages?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 24, 2010)

If you mean to completely destroy it, I dont think we can do it.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 24, 2010)

I wish they would bring back the exploding planets that were in the Budokai/Tenkaichi series


----------



## Superior (Aug 24, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> If you mean to completely destroy it, I dont think we can do it.


We should have it, I loved it in the series stated below.



Champagne Supernova said:


> I wish they would bring back the exploding planets that were in the Budokai/Tenkaichi series


This is what I meant.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 24, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I wish they would bring back the exploding planets that were in the Budokai/Tenkaichi series


yeah I would love that...


----------



## Superior (Aug 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnOTz-ehvWE[/YOUTUBE]

This is what we need.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah B3 had the best planet explosions. T3s explosion were some trash.


----------



## Superior (Aug 24, 2010)

I also miss the awesome battle damage, they actually had blood on them in the RB games they just have a few marks.


----------



## Random (Aug 24, 2010)

Yea, BT was the best, still is in my opinion


----------



## Superior (Aug 24, 2010)

BT and Budokai, I used to play those for hours, I swear the computer is getting worse with these new games though.


----------



## B00M (Aug 25, 2010)

The first one, was okay.
Too short, though.
If, my memory serves me right it only went up to the cell saga.
I hope, this one isn't as disappointing.


----------



## Blade (Aug 25, 2010)

Aeon said:


> the_notorious_Z.?. posted these in the Kai thread so I thought I'd post them here. More screens of the OVA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now this is awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 25, 2010)

Superior said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnOTz-ehvWE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This is what we need.



Oh the old days


----------



## King Piccolo (Aug 25, 2010)

Is that the complete list of new characters or did i miss someone?

Dabura
Turles
Super Janemba

Pikkon
Nail
Future Gohan 

Future Gohan SSJ1
Lord Slug
Zangya

Bojack
Super Bojack
Hatchiyak

Cooler
Super Cooler
Super 13

That's 15 so 15 still left to be confirmed right?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 25, 2010)

King Piccolo said:


> Is that the complete list of new characters or did i miss someone?
> 
> Dabura
> Turles
> ...


can we assume that Base form of 13 is in the game?


----------



## Superior (Aug 25, 2010)

I think that's about right.


----------



## King Piccolo (Aug 25, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> ca we assume that Base form of 13 is in the game?



We can only be sure when we get a screenshot, video or confirmation before that happens he's not confirmed.


----------



## Smiley (Aug 25, 2010)

Budokai 3 was the best for me, Broly was just insane.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 25, 2010)

King Piccolo said:


> We can only be sure when we get a screenshot, video or confirmation before that happens he's not confirmed.


fair enough...


----------



## Superior (Aug 25, 2010)

苦痛 said:


> Budokai 3 was the best for me, Broly was just insane.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2UtVLiAVbA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

We had such a hard time beating him in story mode.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 25, 2010)

King Piccolo said:


> Is that the complete list of new characters or did i miss someone?
> 
> Dabura
> Turles
> ...


Also I am worry about Super form of Hatchiyak....


----------



## Superior (Aug 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJDUSDwVdeY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlwBVXbHKMU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

We need these moves in this game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 27, 2010)

is regular Android 15 in the game?




Mystic Sasuke said:


> M*ost of the Ultimates are pretty much the same*. They just add some different details and thats all. And yeah that has been Turles Ultimate since T2.


changing moves in figthing games some times is a bad idea as fans of those characters spend hours to master them,that why there always new characters.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 27, 2010)

Im pretty sure no one spends more than one hour to learn a few combos in Tenkaichi games. Besides the moves were put into the right analog stick. I don't see how people spend hours learning to do Square X4, Triangle, and a move. That's what most people do. I'm just saying because I do get bored of seeing so many kamehamehas all the time.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 27, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Im pretty sure no one spends more than one hour to learn a few combos in Tenkaichi games. Besides the moves were put into the right analog stick. I don't see how people spend hours learning to do Square X4, Triangle, and a move. That's what most people do. I'm just saying because I do get bored of seeing so many kamehamehas all the time.



I actually liked using the d-pad + Triangle for specials in the BT/Sparking games, and when I think about it there was no real advantage to switching it to the right-stick. It's not like you can use your special attacks while moving, and with the old controls we could change the camera perspective in-game.


----------



## Ripcat (Aug 27, 2010)

I played raging blast demo on xbox live, didn't like the controls and it just seemed like a slower version of t3.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 27, 2010)

This one is even slower.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah, I don't really get the need for the slowdowns either.


----------



## King Piccolo (Aug 28, 2010)

King Piccolo said:


> Is that the complete list of new characters or did i miss someone?
> 
> Dabura
> Turles
> ...



My wishlist for the other 15:

Cyborg Frieza
Ultimate Gohan
Great Ape Gohan

Great Ape Vegeta
Garlic Jr.
Super Garlic Jr.

Dr.Willow
Giant Slug
Metal Cooler

Android #13
Bio Broly
Fat Janemba

Tapion
Hildegarn
Super Hildegarn


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 28, 2010)

Aeon said:


> Yeah, I don't really get the need for the slowdowns either.


They think it's cool when it pisses us off.


----------



## Majin (Aug 28, 2010)

DBRB Online was okay I did the whole story because I wanted achivement points. But yeah the fighting combo's are not smooth and the game bored me after 1 hour.


----------



## firefist (Aug 28, 2010)

Aeon said:


> Yeah, I don't really get the need for the slowdowns either.



"Ok guys, the people are starting to complain about RB because it was like a BT3 with different graphics. What to do?"

"Hmm, how about adding full planet-busting moves where you can blow up the whole planet, or a completly new story exclusive for the game?"

"Nahh, to much work. Anything else?"

"How 'bout working on the combos and such?"

"Hmm, tell me more"

"Like, making them more like in the anime, much fas-"

"YES, we make them slower. Kinda like in Matrix. It also makes it more dramatic and thus is far more interessting for older people."

"............."


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 28, 2010)

MajinKidBuu said:


> DBRB Online was okay I did the whole story because I wanted achivement points. But yeah the fighting combo's are not smooth and the game bored me after 1 hour.


All they did online is spam the hell out of combos and cheap ass moves.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 4, 2010)

The covers are out


----------



## Sauce (Sep 4, 2010)

The cover is badass but who the hell is the person in the back,behind all of the saiyans and the villains?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 4, 2010)

Rurushu said:


> The cover is badass but who the hell is the person in the back,behind all of the saiyans and the villains?


You don't know Hatchyack?


----------



## FakePeace (Sep 4, 2010)

I think I'll still wait for Raging Blast 4 or something like that until there is every fucking character and every fucking arc in the game. It was the same with Budokai Tenkaichi.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 4, 2010)

Alot of people don't know Hatchyack, he's barely a character.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Sep 9, 2010)

FakePeace said:


> I think I'll still wait for Raging Blast 4 or something like that until there is every fucking character and every fucking arc in the game. It was the same with Budokai Tenkaichi.


I don't think there'll be a Raging Blast 4 but I'm sure there will be a Raging Blast 3.

Looks like Android 14 will be in the game


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 9, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> I don't think there'll be a Raging Blast 4 but I'm sure there will be a Raging Blast 3.
> 
> Looks like Android 14 will be in the game


that is interesting now I wonder if c15 is going to make it...


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Sep 9, 2010)

He'll probably will. They'll probably make an awesome Android 13 transformation too if they aren't lazy of course.


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2010)

Jaga said:


> The covers are out



Badass cover.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Sep 11, 2010)

i want to be interested in this game, but i'm mean i find it hard to get interested in a game that is going to have 5 or 6 new characters and different/at time uglier graphics.


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 12, 2010)

Omoi0714 said:


> i want to be interested in this game, but i'm mean i find it hard to get interested in a game that is going to have 5 or 6 new characters and different/at time uglier graphics.



I know the graphics got worst for the game. I perfered RB graphics to RB2. 
I'd probably still get it even though i'd think it suck. DBZ games have that affect on me.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks like Android 14 and 15 will be in the game. Ultimate Gohan looks like it's in it too.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm not getting another RB game until there are Giant characters again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Looks like Android 14 and 15 will be in the game. Ultimate Gohan looks like it's in it too.


 yeah And Final Form of Cooler...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2010)

Doore confirmed?


----------



## Kamina (Sep 14, 2010)

Whos the big red dude on the cover?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2010)

Kamina said:


> Whos the big red dude on the cover?


His name is Hatchyack..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2010)

Doore confirmed? it seen he is in.





so my guess is that Salza is in and Neize is going to debut in RB2
Neize is the tall brown dude..




One spot left If Neize is in....Never before chars in Dbz fighting games..


----------



## Kamina (Sep 14, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> His name is Hatchyack..



New bad guy?, aint been following thread lol


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Sep 14, 2010)

So they are adding henchmen? This game will suck man.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 14, 2010)

You guys are a little too good at finding this shit.

It's not a bad thing, I'm just saying.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Characters new to Raging Blast 2:*

1- Ultimate Gohan 
2- Future Gohan 
3- SSJ Future Gohan 
4- Nail 
5- Pikkon
6-Cooler
7- Cooler Final Form
8- Zangya
9- Android 13
10- Super Android 13
11-Dabura
12- Turles
13- Super Janemba
14- Bojack
15- Bojack Full Power
16- Lord Slug


*New to any DBZ Fighting game:*

1- Hatchiyack 
2- Android 14
3- Android 15
4- Doore 
5-Neize [probably]
6-?


----------



## Lord Potato (Sep 14, 2010)

Sucks characters lol. They said that there will be 6 characters who has never been in a DB game. I thought it would be characters like Ice Shenron.

And if this game has no GT characters, i don't think that I'll buy it lol.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 14, 2010)

Kamina said:


> New bad guy?, aint been following thread lol



New bad guy since 20 years ago.
He was in an old OVA.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2010)

Olibu should fill the last spot imo..


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 14, 2010)

If he's in this game, I won't get it.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd rather have him than Doore. Well I'm not getting the game so it doesn't really matter to me anyway.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 14, 2010)

Why don't they put full sized Giant Monkeys in this already? They could totally make it work.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 14, 2010)

GT would've made this game fantastic,o well there's always Tenkaichi 3 or Raging Blast 3 next year.


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 14, 2010)

What still no GT major dissapointment


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 14, 2010)

GT wasn't even good, I don't see the big deal.


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 14, 2010)

The show maybe but i liked them as characters in the game.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 14, 2010)

Eh, they were pretty lame.


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 14, 2010)

aww super 17 was one of my best along with pan.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 14, 2010)

Pan was an annoying bitch, and Super 17 was a disgrace to #17.


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 14, 2010)

Yea as anime characters but i used to have some great combos with them in tenkaichi 3.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 14, 2010)

Tenkaichi 3 and Budokai 3 were the two best games.


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes they were the best. I also liked infinite world too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2010)

have they added four players at once yet? 

ultimate fight 22, had 3 vs. 3... they should implement that already..


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 14, 2010)

Infinate world was a crappy Budokai 3, they screwed up the system.

Ultimate fight 22 made me cry.


----------



## Lord Potato (Sep 15, 2010)

Gray said:


> GT wasn't even good, I don't see the big deal.





The story sucked. But the characters are awesome. SS4 Goku, Vegeta, Super 17 etc. 

It just makes the game better. I think that they will save the  GT characters DB Raging blast 3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2010)

Gray said:


> If he's in this game, I won't get it.


why not? lol he is better than any henchmen..


----------



## firefist (Sep 15, 2010)

Gray said:


> Infinate world was a crappy Budokai 3, they screwed up the system.
> 
> Ultimate fight 22 made me cry.



Lolwut?

Infinte World had a much better system. When you always entered the ultimate mode in B3, the com knew what you were going to do and just avoided you. Dragon Rush got boring after the 5th time and the fact that it's purely based on a luck-system is ridiculous. Granted, the removal of the beam struggles sucked and some mini games were not that great like the superman 64 like minigames, even though the training minigames are awesome. Overall, Infinte World > Budokai 3.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 15, 2010)

GT in my opinion was great,the transformations and villain in that series were mind blowing.
The whole concept behind Goku turning little again was genius.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 15, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> why not? lol he is better than any henchmen..


Not at all.



Firefist said:


> Lolwut?
> 
> Infinte World had a much better system. When you always entered the ultimate mode in B3, the com knew what you were going to do and just avoided you. Dragon Rush got boring after the 5th time and the fact that it's purely based on a luck-system is ridiculous. Granted, the removal of the beam struggles sucked and some mini games were not that great like the superman 64 like minigames, even though the training minigames are awesome. Overall, Infinte World > Budokai 3.


You heard me.

Well, that's your opinion, Budokai 3 is a more challenging game, Infinite World ruined it, end of discussion.


----------



## firefist (Sep 15, 2010)

Infinte World is considered far more difficult but w/e.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 15, 2010)

Lol, you're playing it wrong.

It sucks so bad, of course it would be more difficult.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2010)

Firefist said:


> Infinte World is considered far more difficult but w/e.


I never play it but I heard good things about it.


----------



## firefist (Sep 15, 2010)

It's difficult because the difficultly was raised. 
Overall, it's quite good. One of the best DBZ fighting games imo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Gameplay Mystic Gohan* Not a lot of him but hey! is something..


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey guys, can someone explain RB's systems to me?

Is the game played like Tenkaichi(I think it that was the series?) With the whole R/P/S offense? Like I do an attack string that ends with an input window, then we play 1/3 guessing game depending on my follup input and their counter input?

Also, how is the movement in RB? Does dashing/flying have a long recover, or can I like dash in > instant side step to bait out moves and punish them?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Sep 16, 2010)

What's up with the slow motion part? If it's really in the game then Spike got no more ideas of what to do with DBZ games.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah, that's really in this game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2010)

*Android 14*


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 17, 2010)

He looks lame.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Sep 17, 2010)

Gray said:


> Yeah, that's really in this game.


That is dumb. I don't want a slow  gameplay game. Again, this game will suck.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 17, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> That is dumb. I don't want a slow  gameplay game. Again, this game will suck.


Not like they care.

People will still buy.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 17, 2010)

*Vegeta vs Gotenks*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INbjyC9zJ5g[/YOUTUBE]

*Vegeta vs Bardock*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3azOs6XNts&feature=recentlik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaga (Sep 18, 2010)

new scan


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Sep 19, 2010)

I got to say this trailer made the game look much more better and fun. When you deflect a beam there are nice explosions now. Also, it looks like you can shoot a super out of nowhere now. As you can see in the video Krillin shoots a kamehameha while being pushed by Chiatzu. 

Cell jr.
Saibaman
Cui

All three of those characters are in the game.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 19, 2010)

Gonna be the same as all other dbz games same fighting system same characters sane story same moves nothing different except better graphics and gameplay. I know the voice actors get tired of saying the same lines every year


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 19, 2010)

2:24

Extremely epic combo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Sep 20, 2010)

That frieza looks fake but it does look like the one shown in the video.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 20, 2010)

Fake Frieza is fake.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 20, 2010)

Forgot to tell you guys. This screen is part of the TGS trailer the person who did this photo shop the ones that were blurry but easy to guess so yeah. Some images are fake others are part of the game. But it seem that is the select screen...


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Sep 20, 2010)

Now that I notice Saibaman looks fake too. But yeah like Malvin said it does look like the one from the trailer.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2010)

The trailer is finally available in RB2 site.




HD^


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 21, 2010)

This game is looking awesome actually. I may buy this after all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2010)

*TGS Trailer Translations*


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Sep 21, 2010)

Now if only their profile would show their DC percent like in 2010 fifa waorldcup. Also if only there was a setting to turn off the main menu during an online match, meaning it allow the opponent to quit.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 21, 2010)

Still waiting on the last thing I want.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2010)

Gray said:


> Still waiting on the last thing I want.


Giants? if so is not happening. lol


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 22, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> Giants? if so is not happening. lol


Smart. 

Why not.  I must have them, they complete the game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Gray said:


> Smart.
> 
> Why not.  I must have them, they complete the game.


Well Gray I do want them in but Look at Super Janemba that is the only form of him in the game also nothing about Tapion that is another sign giants are not going to be part of this game"Hirudegarn"...But that is what I believe so who knows they may surprise us...


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 22, 2010)

I doubt it, instead we get crappy henchmen.

So..I'm not even bothering with these games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 23, 2010)

Gray said:


> I doubt it, instead we get crappy henchmen.
> 
> So..I'm not even bothering with these games.


 yeah henchmen every where in this game. lol


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Sep 23, 2010)

C'mon we gotta admit though Giants are no better than henchmen. They both suck.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2010)

*
Translation of one player who played the game.
*


*Confirmation of the brother of Vegeta: Tarble, from the Jump Anime Tour Special, the big surprise of the game! His special attack is to bring his wife, who crushes the opponent with a ship.
Next Level revelation:

- Sauzer, Gold and Neîzu are available in the game Gold does not play it like a Sporovitch, but he has some skills in melee. Neîzu has some agility, his ultimate technique (electric), the Kôatsudenryû is superb.
- Cyborgs No. 14 and No. 15 have the opportunity to attack combined, do not ask me why I've never seen.
- No. 17 and No. 18 had two further attacks. You remember in the TV Special 2 when they face a Kikôha Gohan (before they get angry). The attack was resumed, so different from Sparking! Meteor ["Budokai Tenkaichi 3" here].

- Now the costumes are by number as in Meteor. Goku finds his clothes Yardrat, Trunks is playable without his jacket. The characters are represented by fixed artworks, therefore, impossible to know which suit is selected visual.

- Return items but different from those of Raging Blast first name. There are also items exclusive mode Galaxy.
- There is no story mode itself. Galaxy mode (main game mode) offers to do some fighting with ALL characters. As there are sixty, it promises to be lengthy. Each character in a fight against a boss, for example, Ten Shin Han is in second form cons Cell. Having assured nervous breakdown a few battles are very difficult, with its power Gohan must defeat Majin Buu revealed without getting hit.

- The tournament mode allows new possibilities is the return of the RING OUT. We can even form teams in this mode.

- If the transformation of Bojack is not terrible if not zero, that of Kuula is great! The scene of the film is perfectly true, and Kuula talking and then her mouth is the last turn before being closed. Effect simply sublime.

- The ability to deflect an attack has been completely revised. The effect is much better and we see the attack demolished part of the land. The effects are different depending on the nature of the attack. Imagine Bejita Zabon deflect the attack in the manga, and you get an idea of rendering.

- When a character cash (or not) attack, it is covered with smoke. An excellent effect, we recall that the fight against Vegeta Cell in the anime (DBZ episode 161). Exhilarating effect at best.

- The fields have been redone, and the famous cave is finally playable. For cons, the terrain height is significantly lower, in the case of the ring Tenkai Ichi Budokai, however, if the size of the ring does not change, there is a larger area. The depths (cursed) from Nameks have now disappeared, the map is in general much larger.

- Ginyu still can not change bodies with the opponent's face (this is the first thing I did playing the game).

- Metal Cooler has one of the finest attacking throughout the game because you remember the scene where Vegeta has to take a hit, and there is a smokescreen, Cooler uses radar to detect the enemy. It's almost here and very loyal. The attack ends with a metal back Cooler beautiful map directly from the film.

- The gameplay is much improved, finishing combos are more numerous. Deviations of the attacks are very beautiful. No problem with cameras on that side. Many beautiful things, during a bout of Kikôha, it is also possible to draw this way. Ah, when a character brutally pushes you, know that you can minimize the effect: Consider Goku that sends a Kiai to Burt and Jeece, these two brakes, it's the same thing here. Many new cancel. A real gem.*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Characters new to Raging Blast 2:*

1- Ultimate Gohan 
2- Future Gohan 
3- SSJ Future Gohan 
4- Nail 
5- Pikkon
6-Cooler
7- Cooler Final Form
8- Zangya
9- Android 13
10- Super Android 13
11-Dabura
12- Turles
13- Super Janemba
14- Bojack
15- Bojack Full Power
16- Lord Slug
17- Salza
18- Metal Frieza 
19-Metal Cooler 


*New to any DBZ Fighting game:
*
1- Hatchiyack 
2- Android 14
3- Android 15
4- Doore 
5-Neize 
6-Tarble


*Meta Cooler footages.*


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Sep 29, 2010)

It's funny how zangya looks like a balloon. Especially her hair you can just pop it lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Tarble Gameplay:*


[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vbi5SRcrA08&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## Vyse (Sep 29, 2010)

And here I thought I knew everything about Dragon Ball.

Since when does Vegeta have a brother for God's sake?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 29, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> And here I thought I knew everything about Dragon Ball.
> 
> Since when does Vegeta have a brother for God's sake?



Since the 20th anniversary OVA

The game sounds awesome after all.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 29, 2010)

Tarble actually looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Sep 29, 2010)

Holy Shit! Looks like Cooler's transformation will be awesome!


----------



## Omoi0714 (Sep 29, 2010)

IMO tarble's super is pretty lame. I remember hearing about Vegeta having a brother but I remember Vegeta shunning him because he was weak.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 29, 2010)

Omoi0714 said:


> IMO tarble's super is pretty lame. I remember hearing about Vegeta having a brother but I remember Vegeta shunning him because he was weak.



Yes, Vegeta said Tarble is a wuss.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 29, 2010)

Exited for Tarble!


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Sep 29, 2010)

This guy has posted many more videos with a lot of new content. Check it out.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ultimate Gohan's Ultimate Attack = Badass !


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Sep 30, 2010)

Not that I dislike DBZ or anything, but do they really need to make another game of the exact same stuff they've made twelve different times now? The same story with the same characters with the same attacks spread over, what, eight different combat systems? Why do people still buy these things?

the original DB was one of the first anime I ever remember seeing (I was like, five or something. I don't remember exactly, but I have a vivid memory of Roshi doing a max power kamehameha), and I love the series, but enough is enough already.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ky Hakubi said:


> Not that I dislike DBZ or anything, but do they really need to make another game of the exact same stuff they've made twelve different times now? The same story with the same characters with the same attacks spread over, what, eight different combat systems? Why do people still buy these things?
> 
> the original DB was one of the first anime I ever remember seeing (I was like, five or something. I don't remember exactly, but I have a vivid memory of Roshi doing a max power kamehameha), and I love the series, but enough is enough already.



Some attacks are the same yes, but some changed and overall the game feels very different.

Plus there are characters never before seen in any DBZ fighting game.

For me what I saw of this game is enough. Day 1 buy !


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Sep 30, 2010)

More gameplay videos. I was excited for the transformations after seeing Cooler's but now that I've seen Bojack's and Broly's Im disappointed.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 30, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> More gameplay videos. I was excited for the transformations after seeing Cooler's but now that I've seen Bojack's and Broly's Im disappointed.



On a higher note, that's the best SS2 Gohan's Ultimate has ever looked.


----------



## saiya-jin (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm really liking the graphics. I didn't like the new look at first, but it's really grown on me.


EDIT: Preview of the new special



You have to click to image to play it.


----------



## King Piccolo (Oct 3, 2010)

Did i miss someone new?

1 - Dabura
2 - Ultimate Gohan
3 - Saibaiman
4 - Cell Jr.
5 - Cui
6 - Cyborg Frieza 
7 - Nail
8 - Pikkon
9 - Future Gohan (Base, SSJ1)
10 - Turles
11 - Cooler (Base, Final)
12 - Metal Cooler
13 - Android 13 (Base, Super)
14 - Android 14
15 - Android 15
16 - Hatchiyack
17 - Tarble
18 - Neiz
19 - Salza
20 - Doore
21 - Zangiya
22 - Bojack (Base, Super)
23 - Janemba


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 3, 2010)

Goku vs Tarble and more


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 3, 2010)

Okay, this game looks fun now. Not paying over $30 for it though.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 3, 2010)

I agree the combat system has been improved a lot. It's not worth the $60 though at least for m3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 4, 2010)

Posted it already lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Posted it already lol


Didn't see it lol. My bad


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 5, 2010)

Demo coming out on October 13th/14th. It will include Super Saiyan Goku, Ultimate Gohan, Majin Boo, and Dabura.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Demo coming out on October 13th/14th. It will include Super Saiyan Goku, Ultimate Gohan, Majin Boo, and Dabura.


Mystic Gohan all the way...


----------



## Omoi0714 (Oct 6, 2010)

Exciting news if mystic Gohan is fun i'll buy the game when its cheaper than 60


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm still not impressed, a recycled move, how sad.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 7, 2010)

*New scans*


----------



## Dim Mak (Oct 7, 2010)

Did they fix the god awful camera?


----------



## saiya-jin (Oct 7, 2010)

^Yes.


Or at least, the developers said they have.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 9, 2010)

Full roster!!! _3:07_

can anyone tell me who is above Tarble?


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 9, 2010)

Still crap               .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Image of RB2's full character select*


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 9, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Image of RB2's full character select*



So Vegeta's brother made in to the game, i actually didn't know until i saw that image, and i see there's no GT characters, i guess that will be their excuse for Raging Blast 3.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 10, 2010)

Is the DEMO out yet? If not, when is it out in PSN?


----------



## SenshiManny (Oct 10, 2010)

The demo is apparently supposed to come out on the 12th and will have 4 playable characters. Of the 4 I can only think of 2 and that would be Debara and Mystic/Ultimate Gohan if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Lord Potato (Oct 10, 2010)

Snugg-kun said:


> The demo is apparently supposed to come out on the 12th and will have 4 playable characters. Of the 4 I can only think of 2 and that would be Debara and Mystic/Ultimate Gohan if I'm not mistaken.



Alright, thanks for the info


----------



## SenshiManny (Oct 10, 2010)

You're welcome. 

Also, the demo will come out on Live on the 14th. And according to this website  , Super Saiyan Goku will be a playable Character as well.


----------



## Kyōraku (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't have either PS3 or XBOX360

Shitty Useless PS2 is shitty useless ps2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 10, 2010)

世界に痛みを said:


> I don't have either PS3 or XBOX360
> 
> Shitty Useless PS2 is shitty useless ps2



Buy Bleach Blade Battlers 2nd  !


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 10, 2010)

世界に痛みを said:


> I don't have either PS3 or XBOX360
> 
> Shitty Useless PS2 is shitty useless ps2


How do you still not have one?


----------



## Purge (Oct 10, 2010)

You're probably better off saving your money on Raging Blast 2 lol.. You should buy Shadow of the Colosseum and complete it ten million times.  Best game ever.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Intro Cam*


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 11, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> Full roster!!! _3:07_
> 
> can anyone tell me who is above Tarble?



I was also wondering this, does anybody know?
I'm suprised Tarble made it.
RB2 will not be a straight away purchase, I skipped the first one and it looks like they'll definatley make a 3rd one after seeing this so I may aswell wait until it's ?15.

I do want to see the remade OVA, but there's no doubt it will be all over the internet soon


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Oct 13, 2010)

DBRB2 demo is out! Only in europe psn, i gotta say it's awesome.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 13, 2010)

:44 ftw!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 13, 2010)

I made the biggest mistake going with the first raging blast. Such a terrible mistake, and won't do the same with this one. I'll have more fun playing budokai 3 than i'll ever have with raging blast....stupid name anyway.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 14, 2010)

Me playing the demo


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 14, 2010)

I got to admit its much better than I thought it would be.At first I thought the old raging graphics sucked and the slow-mo would be terrible.But when I played the demo it was so much better than it looked.Although they could do much better.


----------



## Dim Mak (Oct 15, 2010)

The Demo was better than i thought.


----------



## Mio (Oct 15, 2010)

I remember back then when the Tenkaichi titles were getting announced and I was so excited along other people. Then some idiots would come out saying "omg another dbz drop this series already" or something along those lines.

Now I understand how they felt.


----------



## kingbayo (Oct 16, 2010)

meh...just played the demo on 360.
looks like i'll rent this one, just as I did for the first one.


----------



## DgM (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah ive been playing the demo. Damn its been so long since i played a DBZ game, im not used to the controls anymore and the camera's really weird.


----------



## Cash (Oct 16, 2010)

Didnt like the demo. Bring back Budokai already.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 16, 2010)

Need to play the demo and bad


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 16, 2010)

No, you don't.

Game sucks.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 16, 2010)

I was actually looking forward to a Budokai game this year. I liked the Tenkaichi games more than them, but I was looking forward to seeing what Dimps would do his year. I don't mind a new Raging Blast game, however it feels dumb to bring out RB2 one year after the 1st game.

Since Spike is making new Raging Blast every year, I'm just gonna wait after this one and get RB3 later on. I haven't bought one DBZ game this gen and it feels like I made the right call.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 16, 2010)

Gray said:


> No, you don't.
> 
> Game sucks.



Oh, wow really? Kinda mean.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 16, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Oh, wow really? Kinda mean.


I don't really care, this whole RB series has sucked serious dick.

You should know that.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2010)

Gray said:


> I don't really care, this whole RB series has sucked serious dick.
> 
> You should know that.



First RB was better then both Budokai 1-2 and Tenkachi 1-2.


----------



## tinlunlau (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a feeling that Bio-Broly will be in the next Raging Blast game.
Bio-Broly was never playable in any of the DBZ games.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounds like RB2 will be as good as Tenkaichi 3, the demo give me that feeling.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2010)

Cool demo, though the A.I. is on some crazy batshit I fucked your mother revenge shit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 17, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Cool demo, though the A.I. is on some crazy batshit I fucked your mother revenge shit.



The AI is on "Batshit Sasugay" Mode


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 17, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Cool demo, though the A.I. is on some crazy batshit I fucked your mother revenge shit.


Exactly, crazy ass computer.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2010)

Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 17, 2010)

You're there to play a demo, not get roflstomped by the computer that doesn't let up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 17, 2010)

AI in this demo is easy. Nothing special. I still do not like how bulky this game feels...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 17, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Cool demo, though the A.I. is on some crazy batshit I fucked your mother revenge shit.



I didn't know the controls so i wanted to experiment them a little but i couldn't because of how bloodthirsty insane the computer is, up to this day i still don't know how exactly the controls are.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 17, 2010)

Gray said:


> You're there to play a demo, not get roflstomped by the computer that doesn't let up.


Yup, the AI can be frustrated at times. What I hate the most is the recovery system though. They should have left it like before.


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 17, 2010)

guys i don't get it.

First Dragon ball game i have to buttonsmash to get a good combo?

If i use the square button to attack after like the 5th hit it moves the camera in a downward angle and both the characters just stop and then the AI hits me and fucks my shit up.

What do i do to counter this?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 17, 2010)

Use triangle during your combos. And just defend or dodge lol.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 17, 2010)

Game is gonna be epic I can tell from pics.


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 18, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Use triangle during your combos. And just defend or dodge lol.


Well im playing the Jap demo on ps3 since the demo isnt released in america yet for ps3.

So i don't know the controls.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 18, 2010)

HidanCursed said:


> Well im playing the Jap demo on ps3 since the demo isnt released in america yet for ps3.
> 
> So i don't know the controls.


There is a UK demo though. The controllers are pretty much the same as RB, If you've played it you'll know.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 18, 2010)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Yup, the AI can be frustrated at times. What I hate the most is the recovery system though. They should have left it like before.


It should just be rotating your analogs, that's easy, not that shit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 18, 2010)

I creamed in my pants when I deflected a Kamehameha !


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gray said:


> It should just be rotating your analogs, that's easy, not that shit.



I remember in the Tenkaichi games you only had to by pressing Circle repeatedly, and in melee and beam-clashes you had rotate the analog sticks.

How far did they change the controls from the Tenkaichi games? Are they somewhat similar, or is it a radical difference?

Oh, and what parts of the controls did actually change?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Oct 18, 2010)

Gray said:


> It should just be rotating your analogs, that's easy, not that shit.


Yeah, I got to get ma 4 fingers on the four buttons and then get back to the offense. That gives your opponent a chance to attack again.


----------



## Kyōraku (Oct 19, 2010)

Will there be Gogeta SSJ4 in there as well? 
Also on XBOX360 it seems way more complicated


----------



## Aeon (Oct 19, 2010)

There are no GT characters in the game.


----------



## Kyōraku (Oct 19, 2010)

I mad. I am gonna trollin' PS3 And XBOX360


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 19, 2010)

Man I am glad that Rising/Jump Cancel still in it. I am a ground Fighter and with Mystic oh boy I am happy.


[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbzY9xlpemo[/youtube]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 19, 2010)

Now I want to get better with my defend in this demo. <.<


----------



## Aeon (Oct 19, 2010)

I still have mixed feelings about the game but I've gotten better at the demo.


----------



## SenshiManny (Oct 19, 2010)

Call me crazy but I think the best I can do is rent this game, and thats only because I want to see the reanimated Plan to Destroy the Saiyans ova. Maybe I'll change my mind after playing the full version.


----------



## Smiley (Oct 19, 2010)

Dragonball games, meh.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 20, 2010)

Snugg-kun said:


> Call me crazy but I think the best I can do is rent this game, and thats only because I want to see the reanimated Plan to Destroy the Saiyans ova. Maybe I'll change my mind after playing the full version.



Optionally you can wait until someone on the internet rip the ova, i have no doubt someone will do it.


----------



## SenshiManny (Oct 20, 2010)

Hm, I thought about that but for some reason I didn't really think it would be possible.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 20, 2010)

12/25/10 I am getting this.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 20, 2010)

Don't get it, they'll make another one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 21, 2010)

New Scan:


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 21, 2010)

They cancelled the super rising move? I was hoping for that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 25, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> They cancelled the super rising move? I was hoping for that.


what do you mean? O_o


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Oct 25, 2010)

So, is it still possible to spam moves like afterimage strike and wild sense in this game?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 25, 2010)

Demon Wind Shuriken said:


> So, is it still possible to spam moves like afterimage strike and wild sense in this game?


Wild Sense got nerfed because of nooby crying about it. No info about After image strike so I dunno if you can spam that.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 27, 2010)

Gonna play this on Friday 29 oct at Paris Game Show !
Can't wait to test this.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh? You haven't played the demo at all?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 27, 2010)

Aeon said:


> Oh? You haven't played the demo at all?



Yes of course I did, but On Friday in can test the full game. To try some characters and stuff.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 27, 2010)

Lol, oh ok. The way you said it made it seem like that to me. Hope you have fun.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Ok New Scans*



*Now Someone made a tier list base on the stats in those scans.
Attack
Defend
Ki
Super* Here I think is base on The Pool of Super Moves available for that char.*

*Tier List:*


----------



## DanE (Oct 27, 2010)

this game is gonna suck, they got lazy and kept making the same game only a little different


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Ok New Scans*



*Now Someone made a tier list base on the stats in those scans.
Attack
Defend
Ki
Super* Here I think is base on The Pool of Super Moves available for that char.*

*Tier List:*



Re posted for others to read it.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 27, 2010)

Odd tier list, Meta Cooler doesn't seem that strong.


----------



## DanE (Oct 27, 2010)

Raging blast was the last one i tried and now is just sitting in my closet


----------



## Klue (Oct 27, 2010)

The demo is out? Nice! I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Gray said:


> Odd tier list, Meta Cooler doesn't seem that strong.


Yeah It is odd but S in Attack,S in Defend,S in KI, S in Super Moves available for him.

Now S in Attack seem too high for him.
S in Defend Makes sense.
S in Ki well that doesn't matter, He is an android so he will gain ki slowly.
S in Super moves, this one I wonder how many different Supers he has..


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 27, 2010)

Klue said:


> The demo is out? Nice! I'll give it a shot.


The CPU is on batshit crazy revenge mode.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 30, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Do you know how to play it effectlively ? Or you're just saying that because the CPU raped you ?
> 
> This game is confirmed awesome !
> 
> ...


 oh? Thanks for the info. Do you know F.F.Cooler signature move?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 30, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> oh? Thanks for the info. Do you know F.F.Cooler signature move?



I saw someone playing Cooler, I didn't used him myself but it looks like FF Cooler's ultimate is Budokai 3's Supernova or at least it looked a lot like it.

Oh you meant Signature move ? Sorry I don't know.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 30, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> I saw someone playing Cooler, I didn't used him myself but it looks like FF Cooler's ultimate is Budokai 3's Supernova or at least it looked a lot like it.
> 
> Oh you meant Signature move ? Sorry I don't know.


lol is ok. I just have to wait.  I tried to get the game today and no luck at all.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 30, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> lol is ok. I just have to wait.  I tried to get the game today and no luck at all.



About Wild Sense and Zanzoken/After Image.

Anything can trigger thoses, anything. A generic ki attack, a weak melee attack or anything ...
Someone use Wild Sense, you throw a genereric ki attack, it triggers Wild Sense and/or After Image.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 30, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Do you know how to play it effectlively ? Or you're just saying that because the CPU raped you ?
> 
> This game is confirmed awesome !
> 
> ...



Was the game confirmed awesome by you? The game is horrible in my eyes the gameplay the same as before the effects are dumb having to slow down every time you make a hard hit.
This game has lost it's touch. Just fyi about the cpu raping me it's the opposite sir.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2010)

why is this game so damm unresponsive? can't believe burst limit is the best ps360 dbz game.. the horror...


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 30, 2010)

This is what these games have come to.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 31, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Was the game confirmed awesome by you? The game is horrible in my eyes the gameplay the same as before the effects are dumb having to slow down every time you make a hard hit.
> This game has lost it's touch. Just fyi about the cpu raping me it's the opposite sir.



That doesn't change the fact that I'm having a blast. .
See ya for Raging Blast 3


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 31, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> That doesn't change the fact that I'm having a blast. .
> See ya for Raging Blast 3



Have fun.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 31, 2010)

I wanna see another burst limit.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 31, 2010)

Hirako said:


> I wanna see another burst limit.



Why another burst limit?
Another 2-D fighting system?


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 31, 2010)

Hirako said:


> I wanna see another burst limit.


That game was worse then this.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 31, 2010)

Gray said:


> That game was worse then this.



 I also agree with this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 1, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> About Wild Sense and Zanzoken/After Image.
> 
> Anything can trigger thoses, anything. A generic ki attack, a weak melee attack or anything ...
> Someone use Wild Sense, you throw a genereric ki attack, it triggers Wild Sense and/or After Image.


how about after image strike?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 1, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> how about after image strike?



probably the same


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 1, 2010)

Man I always wished that they would include the latin american voices for a game. Those are ACE!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 1, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Man I always wished that they would include the latin american voices for a game. Those are ACE!


the old crew? Maybe but they may go with Kai new crew...


----------



## Falcon (Nov 1, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Why another burst limit?
> Another 2-D fighting system?





Gray said:


> That game was worse then this.



I just feel dbz games are better played this way. Throw in a burst limit 2 with a budokai3-esk it would be much better than the 5th tenkaichi thats coming out.....and burst limit isn't a 2d fighter anyway.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hirako said:


> I just feel dbz games are better played this way. Throw in a burst limit 2 with a budokai3-esk it would be much better than the 5th tenkaichi thats coming out.....and burst limit isn't a 2d fighter anyway.


One of my friend wants BL2 also. He was really good in that game.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Nov 1, 2010)

Why another Burst Limit you ask?

Because, the Budokai series were some of the best DBZ games that were ever created, if not the best.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 2, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Ok New Scans*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





what kind of a tier list is this? This has to be a fan made joke

metal cooler is mid tier at best he would get raped by any character from the android saga through the buu saga. Gogeto and Vegetto are on the same level. why are 3 different frieza's in the same tier when his power is different in all 3 forms. SSJ3 vegita? wheredeydodatat? Where's the DBGT chars.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 2, 2010)

jplaya2023 said:


> what kind of a tier list is this? This has to be a fan made joke
> 
> metal cooler is mid tier at best he would get raped by any character from the android saga through the buu saga. Gogeto and Vegetto are on the same level. why are 3 different frieza's in the same tier when his power is different in all 3 forms. SSJ3 vegita? wheredeydodatat? Where's the DBGT chars.


Dude call down this a stats tier list. Namco released the Stats of every char in a magazine and yes according to such stats Meta Cooler and Super Vegito are top. Now who knows how they are going to do with cancels,speed and follow ups.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 2, 2010)

Then make another Budokai, not this Burst Limit shit.


----------



## firefist (Nov 2, 2010)

Burst Limit is Budokai with some small extras.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 2, 2010)

Burst limit was basically a watered down budokai imo. I'm just saying how awesome it would be if they made a more proper burst limit, by throwing in more features from budoakai 3

btw, i just found out they're adding "plans to eradicate the saiyans" re-animated in the new game...oh fudge, its 60 bucks! i'll have to wait for a price drop.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 2, 2010)

I never played Burst Limit since I didn't have a PS3 when it came out. I've always been curious about trying it out though.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 4, 2010)

I like how they did Janmeba's rush.


----------



## Zeroo (Nov 4, 2010)

lol .....
if you manage to score as low as this from IGN then you're definitely not doing something right...


----------



## IsoloKiro (Nov 4, 2010)

I figured it would be around the area. Oh well, I'll check out the Ultimate attack compilation vid once the game comes out in Japan but afterwards...here's to Raging Blast 3.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 4, 2010)

Lol, my copy from Gamefly came in today. Not really feeling it...


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 4, 2010)

These games will _never_ do well.


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 4, 2010)

Gotta love IGN, "I don't want to spend hours unlocking characters". Same shit with UNS, the reviewer complained about playing "through hours of story for characters".

Anyways the game looks meh as usual, if you have any of the Tenkaichi 3 then you pretty much have this. I really want the series revamped into something else, I stopped having fun a long time ago.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 4, 2010)

I watched the video review from ign and one of the reasons they gave it such a low score was because "you have to unlock your characters". It was the same with Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2.

edit: yeah what ^ that guy said...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 5, 2010)

Let get this clear.
I got the game.
I love the fighting and gameplay, may Main Future Gohan is a beast.
Explostions are better, far more possible combos and stuff but ...

Galaxy Mode is a pain in the ass. 
Every damn single character haves his own galaxy mode.
I wouldn't have any problem with it if this galaxy mode wasn't longer than a damn Final Fantasy game !!! 
But I have to do this if I want every character and all the moves.

But battles are epic, yes.


----------



## Dim Mak (Nov 5, 2010)

Ishamael said:


> Gotta love IGN, "I don't want to spend hours unlocking characters". Same shit with UNS, the reviewer complained about playing "through hours of story for characters".
> 
> Anyways the game looks meh as usual, *if you have any of the Tenkaichi 3 then you pretty much have this*. I really want the series revamped into something else, I stopped having fun a long time ago.


Tenkaichi was so much better than the DBZ games released on the current gen consoles.




Hirako said:


> I watched the video review from ign and one of the reasons they gave it such a low score was because "you have to unlock your characters". It was the same with Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2.
> 
> edit: yeah what ^ that guy said...


Yes, but NUNS 2 got a 8.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 5, 2010)

IGN hates Dragon Ball games...so its no surprise. The dude who did the video review was awful. No info on the game at all really, just _"BAWWW I have to unlock characters in story mode so...game sucks."_


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 5, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> IGN hates Dragon Ball games...so its no surprise. The dude who did the video review was awful. No info on the game at all really, just _"BAWWW I have to unlock characters in story mode so...game sucks."_



Not only characters, but moves.


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, it's a high replay value at the least.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 6, 2010)

So, I'm having mixed feelings. I understand they tried adding more options to the fighting but at times the controls just don't feel as responsive as they should. Galaxy mode feels long and oh so boring as well.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 6, 2010)

Aeon said:


> So, I'm having mixed feelings. I understand they tried adding more options to the fighting but at times the controls just don't feel as responsive as they should. Galaxy mode feels long and oh so boring as well.



I returned my copy because of the Galaxy mode. I don't really want to unlock all those characters and moves especially through such a long ass single player. The graphics really put me off though, I love the combos and the fights do feel a bit more epic (but I don't think they look better). I thought the appearance of the first Raging Blast game looked a lot more like the anime, I just don't get why they had to update the appearance so drastically. 

Super Street Fighter 4 done got it right. Here's all the characters, BAM! Now play the single player to unlock stuff like movies, colors and voice lines! Yeah, so much better. The story in UNS2 was at least very compelling, those cinematics were very rewarding to reach and the boss battles were great. Everything else, a chore, and that's all the Galaxy Mode is in this. Hopefully they put a lot more care into the 3rd Raging Blast, if they spend time on it (wasn't this game only made in a year?).

Off Topic: IS THE NEW GUNDAM UNICORN OUT !!!?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 6, 2010)

serger989 said:


> I returned my copy because of the Galaxy mode. I don't really want to unlock all those characters and moves especially through such a long ass single player. The graphics really put me off though, I love the combos and the fights do feel a bit more epic (but I don't think they look better). I thought the appearance of the first Raging Blast game looked a lot more like the anime, I just don't get why they had to update the appearance so drastically.
> 
> Super Street Fighter 4 done got it right. Here's all the characters, BAM! Now play the single player to unlock stuff like movies, colors and voice lines! Yeah, so much better. The story in UNS2 was at least very compelling, those cinematics were very rewarding to reach and the boss battles were great. Everything else, a chore, and that's all the Galaxy Mode is in this. Hopefully they put a lot more care into the 3rd Raging Blast, if they spend time on it (wasn't this game only made in a year?).
> 
> Off Topic: IS THE NEW GUNDAM UNICORN OUT !!!?



You could just wait a bit until someone upload a full savegame


----------



## serger989 (Nov 6, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> You could just wait a bit until someone upload a full savegame



Too late for that lol

I popped in my Tenkaichi 3 and Budokai 3 last night and was infinitely more satisfied even with how they look and play. Those games are good enough for me it seems. Me and my friend had a lot more fun playing those old games than going through another 6 hours of Raging Blast 2. ><


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 6, 2010)

what are goku's costumes in this game?


----------



## Dim Mak (Nov 6, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> IGN hates Dragon Ball games...so its no surprise. The dude who did the video review was awful. No info on the game at all really, just _"BAWWW I have to unlock characters in story mode so...game sucks."_


Not only IGN. 

PS3:


X360:


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 6, 2010)

Gotta see the review video.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 6, 2010)

Dbgohan08 said:


> what are goku's costumes in this game?



The same as they were in the first Raging Blast with the addition of the Yardrat outfit. I was hoping they would have added Saiyan armor but it doesn't seem like they did.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 6, 2010)

Damn, Galaxy mode is that bad huh? Ah well, tried to defend the game but...that's what I get. I wish they would make a DBZ game like Ultimate Ninja Storm 2, that is effort.

On another note, I did see the Eradicate the Sayians or whatever its called. W/O subs but whatever, it was meh.


----------



## DanE (Nov 6, 2010)

The problem with Dbz is that is the same thing every time, I am tired of beating the shit out of Cell, Damn why don't they do some crazy fusions like in Budokai 2


----------



## Falcon (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't think it would too complicated to put together a perfect DBZ game, at least for the PS3. More characters, different movesets, innovative fighting system...the blu ray disc offers so much capabilities learn, to take advantage of it.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2010)

That's why I haven't gotten a new Z game since _Budokai Tenkaichi 3_. Why can't we have a good combat system, AND hundreds of characters?


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 7, 2010)

Why not just make a DBZ RPG already?

Not much to ask for.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2010)

What I'd really like is a fourth _Legacy of Goku_ game, but I'd want it to go from the Saiyan Saga through the Buu Sagas. Maybe find some way to utilize the touch screen on the DS.


----------



## DanE (Nov 7, 2010)

Gray said:


> Why not just make a DBZ RPG already?
> 
> Not much to ask for.



hell yeah make your own saiyan, i would buy that game even if it had crappy graphics i just would like to see a saiyan i made go SS


----------



## TheWon (Nov 7, 2010)

Fallen Initiative said:


> That's why I haven't gotten a new Z game since _Budokai Tenkaichi 3_. Why can't we have a good combat system, AND hundreds of characters?



I'm with you! The only thing RB2 has that I like is Tarble!


----------



## King Vegeta (Nov 7, 2010)

They should remake Dragon Ball Z: Super Saiyan Densetsu. Arguably one of the best DBZ games ever made.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 8, 2010)

Well, I cleared Galaxy Mode with every single character and NOW I'm having a lot of fun .
I prefer RB2's gameplay to BT3.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 8, 2010)

how do you unlock costumes in this game? Is it similar to RB1?


----------



## Aeon (Nov 8, 2010)

They're unlocked by completing each character's Galaxy Mode.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm having a blast with this game, gameplay wise I think it's close to being the best DBZ fighting game ever.

I'm maining Future Gohan and I love playing with him.
Another thing I like is the Team Tournament, you start alone and each guy you defeat is added to your team, same for all players. Epic finals, lol.

Cleared Galaxy Mode 100% btw.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 8, 2010)

Good for you I still got like 20 people left.I bet you can't guess Who I'm maining.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 8, 2010)

^The chick in the pink dress? 

I think I've completed only 15 characters in Galaxy Mode so far. Off the top of my head, the one battle that annoyed the hell out of me was the one with where you take on Scouter Vegeta and Tarble as Vegito and you must finish the battle before Raging Soul ends. I did it so many times in vain.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 8, 2010)

No guess again. and btw thats 18

The raging soul ones are easy.Just don't stop attacking. I'm annoyed at the ones that give you near-death health.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 8, 2010)

I thought it looked like 18 but didn't want to say that and be wrong. 

Tarble keeping his distance is what annoyed me the most. I also dislike how they changed how you approach when you're up-close. I was so used to just pressing X but now it makes you flip backwards. I think I just need to properly learn Vegito's Raging Soul combos to maximize damage.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 9, 2010)

If "end the fight before raging soul ends" is hard, equip combo gear and you will do a hellova damage with it.


----------



## Lance Vance (Nov 9, 2010)

I've heard nothing but terrible things about this game.







King Vegeta said:


> They should remake Dragon Ball Z: Super Saiyan Densetsu. Arguably one of the best DBZ games ever made.



I agree. Legendary status.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 9, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> If "end the fight before raging soul ends" is hard, equip combo gear and you will do a hellova damage with it.



Combo gear?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 9, 2010)

Aeon said:


> Combo gear?



Well, you know. Stuff that boost combo damage. Small, Medium or Large. With the custom option.

Oh and if you're stucked in a "Zero Life" mission, equip a auto heal item.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 9, 2010)

I like to do these things without any extra help but thanks for the advice.


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 9, 2010)

There are quite a few mods online

Like ESF

And another one for Some source game... Pretty awesome. But there is probably no one that plays that game


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 9, 2010)

What game are you talking about?


----------



## Phunin (Nov 9, 2010)

Lol, game felt like the last 9001 DBZ games I've played.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 9, 2010)

I perfered the Old raging blast graphics instead of these.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 9, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> I bet you can't guess Who I'm maining.


...Cooler?

The first RB def had more content, but I think the visuals and the fighting is better on this one.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm going to rent this but highly unlikely that i'll buy it


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 10, 2010)

Thats right Cooler 

We'll see after you rent it.


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 10, 2010)

ESF - Earth special forces
It was a mod for half life i think


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 3, 2011)

Woah, nobody has posted in this thread in so long.
Oh well, I am having a blast on the PS3. I mainly enjoy the offline modes for the game.
Even though, I suck at online.


----------



## GohanKun (Mar 4, 2011)

Exactly, online is so damn hard, I always get owned. 
Those Japanese people rape hard, though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 4, 2011)

I feel your pain, Gohan.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2011)

I am so close to achieving platinum.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2011)

This game got dull like after a week.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> This game got dull like after a week.



Screw you, Kira.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Screw you, Kira.


Did I hurt your feelings? 

It's just so boring, same thing as last game, complete waste of money, that's for sure.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Did I hurt your feelings?
> 
> It's just so boring, same thing as last game, complete waste of money, that's for sure.



I get what you are saying. My main objective is to recieve plantium for it, afterwards I may play it less.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2011)

Online is retarded, and offline gets repetitive quickly.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Online is retarded, and offline gets repetitive quickly.



Once you get hit, its hard to get away. Luckily, I have friends who may help achieve the titles. That's the only reason why I play online.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2011)

All people do is endlessly spam combos with their OP'd characters and never give you breathing room, two matches was enough for him.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2011)

Lol, yes. They rush, and spam hits, you can't even move one bit.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2011)

Exactly. And even if you start to win, they just ragequit.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2011)

That too, but the win still goes to you.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2011)

Really?  I thought it just didn't count.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2011)

Nah, some guy I was fighting online did it.
He said "All you do is spam combos, and ultimates. So, in return, I am going to waste your time".

Like, in the third match he ragequit, but I got the title I was after.


----------

